# Dolce & Gabbana Makeup



## sabrilina (Jun 15, 2009)

I hear this line has just launched at the Beverly Hills Saks (with the exception of the lipglosses which they are supposed to receive next month). Has anyone been able to check out this line in person? Thoughts?

I ordered a few items sight-unseen. I really like the texture of the shadows, especially the Contrasts Quad, the Champagne Quad is pretty boring, but the prices aren't making me love the line.

The lipsticks, left to right are:
Shine Lipsticks in Perfection, Naked, Soiree, Classic Lipstick in Velvet (all the shades I ordered have shimmer and a strong rose-scent)

Also not pictured, Stromboli Eyeliner lasted all day for me, but was a bit hard in texture and needed some warming up in my hand. I am dying to try the glosses. Anyone have pics?


----------



## s_lost (Apr 9, 2010)

I want so badly the Nude lipstick! I'll wait when I go to London to buy it.

I have 3 lipglosses. They're OK, not so good as Illmasqua's lipglosses, but better than most. The only problem is the scent (at least for me it too strong)

D&G Lipgloss Nude:








D&G Lipgloss Seduction:






I need to make a swatch of "Glossy".


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to try their lippies and gloss.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 12, 2011)

Whew... I just bought The Foundation and I am BLOWN.AWAY! This is the best cream foundation I've ever used... EVER. You use such a small amount to get the job done, and the coverage and finish are to DIE for! Love it.


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the Champagne quad. Not a fan. The colours are a bit sheer and they don't seem to wear very well - even with a base. I like the lipsticks and lipglosses though. I love the lipstick in Nude and the Lipgloss in Honey.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 17, 2011)

I've never used any of their eyeshadows. Thanks for the heads up! I have a couple of their lipsticks, and I am just head over heels about the foundation. I will try the lip glosses next. I also want to try the nail polishes.


----------



## arvika (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, if there's anything that's a miss from their line, it's definitely the eyeshadows. I think most people who wrote reviews about the quads were basing it off of first impressions only. What cheeses me off most about the quad is that it doesn't wear well at all, no matter what base is used.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 20, 2011)

That's no good. I don't even like USING a primer regularly with eyeshadows... so I'd be really upset if the shadow didn't perform with the additional help of a primer. Check out their foundation. I love it. That and the lipsticks are must haves for me.


----------



## arvika (Dec 20, 2011)

I may get a sample. I'd buy it but I can't think of a single place which carries D&G and has an acceptable return policy for me.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, the return policy is KEY... especially with cosmetics. I don't buy from anyone where it's going to be a hassle... just in case.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, I hope one of you ladies can give me some advice. I just got a bunch of makeup of ebay including a D&G powder foundation and I'm not sure if its legit or a fake. My reasons for thinking it's a fake are that the case is really light thin plastic and the powder has a LOT of shimmer and I didn't think that it had any shimmer at all. It's got more shimmer than one of my MAC MSFs! 

  	How is the casing supposed to feel? Is it light of does it have some weight to it. And if the current foundation doesn't have shimmer is there an older version that does and I've been sent that? I want to find out as much as possible before I contact my seller. Thanks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 6, 2012)

My powder foundation is surprisingly light. Also, there's no shimmer at all. I think you might have a fake on your hands, unfortunately.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Shontay. I can get my head around the lightness but it's as I thought the shimmer isn't right for the foundation. In fact looking around I think it's the Eva Illuminator inside a compact foundation. I hate fighting with ebay sellers. Thanks again.


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 7, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> My powder foundation is surprisingly light. Also, there's no shimmer at all. I think you might have a fake on your hands, unfortunately.



 	Yeah, there's no shimmer at ALL. Sorry ((((mamapie)))))


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 7, 2012)

The case is not light plastic either. It's got some density and weight to it... it feels expensive.


----------



## littemsashlee (Apr 13, 2012)

What color are you? I just bought Bronze, but I am not to sure if its the right color. I am Nc42 in Mac. 
  	Thanks!!!


----------



## Ikram (Jun 25, 2012)

What happened to this line?

  	I didnt hear anything about them for a while. I would like to try a few products, they seem to have gorgeous blushes but there is literally almost no coverage of this brand on any blog.
  	Sabrina used to cover them but looks like she is not buying them anymore.

  	Does anyone has experience with their quads, duos or blushes? I have a counter nearby but never stopped over there (because Burberry counter is right next to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ikram (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG just found this, their new collection

  	the powder is gorgeous, hands down, one of the most pretties makeup pieces I ever saw.

http://www.shefinds.com/2012/dolce-...e/dolce-gabbana-sicilian-lace-powder-bronzer/


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2012)

I only have one piece from D&G so far. I have Cosmopolitan lipstick. It's a gorgeous  orange/coral color. It's so creamy and opaque that I usually end up blotting so that I don't have so much product on my lips. The one downside to it is the awful smell. It's so strong, like perfume. It's more repugnant than Chanel and MUFE. It takes time to settle down and the taste can get into your mouth. I have to be careful when applying it to avoid that.   I just ordered one of the Monica Bellucci lipsticks, but it's the coral that's on pre-order. I hope to get it in a few weeks. I'm tempted to buy another color just because I want to see what they're about right now, but I can't decide on a color. That's the problem when you already own so many lipstick colors and formulas.


----------



## User38 (Jun 25, 2012)

Shontay!

  	I am tempted by the MB ls.. I am going for the Euro slutty look now anyway.. ha.

  	I do have some blushes (neutrals) and also some of the nude ls.. from a few seasons back but I found them lacking in pigmentation. hope this has changed.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, Hergreyness! :hug:  I'm thinking about the shade 'Natural Monica' but I wonder how much it'll show on my lips. I heard that all of these lipsticks are very pigmented, but I just wonder. Maybe I'll settle for the bright pink(?). I wish I could get some really clear, definitive swatches. I search google by the hour, but I'm not quite satisfied with what I'm finding.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my Italian Monica lipstick today. I LOVE it. It's a lighter, but still bright, fully opaque red. It's really creamy, too. Very happy with everything except the scent! Again, it's a strong floral scent, but it does fade as you wear it. I really wish the coral, Only Monica would come in stock so I can get it. I have it on backorder. In the meantime, I'm still thinking about Natural Monica. The other colors don't do anything for me.   We'll see.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried Only Monica at the counter and it is the sheerest of them all.  Got a blush, the packaging is beautiful.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 4, 2012)

Shontay  How do they compare to Rouge Cocos in terms of texture and hydration?  I find RCs very drying.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would say that the 2 D&G lipsticks I have (one Italian Monica, obviously and the other an older shade) are creamier going on and not as drying as you wear it throughout the day. However, I don't find RCs especially drying, either. They're not the driest formula I've tried even with my naturally dry lips. I also find certain shades to be less dry than others. Having said all that, though, if you find RCs dry, you should have a much better time with these lipsticks. Nothing dry about them. They're comparable to Rouge Allures.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got Only Monica which was on backorder. I absolutely love it! It's my favorite coral lipstick. It's slightly comparable to Viva Glam Cyndi. It's not as red as Cyndi, though. It's also not as sheer as some bloggers lead me to believe. I was almost afraid. It's not as richly opaque as Italian Monica, but it's not sheer. I think I'll go ahead and get Natural Monica and/or all the rest of the shades.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone try the Passion Duo lipsticks?


----------



## Urmi (Jul 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got Only Monica which was on backorder. I absolutely love it! It's my favorite coral lipstick. It's slightly comparable to Viva Glam Cyndi. It's not as red as Cyndi, though. It's also not as sheer as some bloggers lead me to believe. I was almost afraid. It's not as richly opaque as Italian Monica, but it's not sheer. I think I'll go ahead and get Natural Monica and/or all the rest of the shades.


  Hi Shontay, would you be able to take a picture of the ingredients list for Only Monica please? Or list them?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2012)

Urmi, I couldn't get a decent picture of the ingredients since the box is gold and the reflection was a problem. There's a ton of ingredients, so I can't type it out either.


----------



## Urmi (Jul 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Urmi, I couldn't get a decent picture of the ingredients since the box is gold and the reflection was a problem. There's a ton of ingredients, so I can't type it out either.


  Thanks so much for trying, I appreciate it! Would you please scan the list and see if it has any parabens in it? P.s. you're good, by now my box would have been in a bin!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2012)

No parabens!   I hold on to my boxes for a couple of days out of habit. It used to be to make sure I was happy with a product. It's getting tossed tomorrow.   Interestingly enough, this lipstick has bismuth oxychloride which, in face and eye products, irritates the crap out of me. I just can't use it b/c within 5 minutes I'm itching and breaking out.  However, having two of these lipsticks and wearing them for hours, there's nothing weird at all. Go figure. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Urmi (Jul 19, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> No parabens!  I hold on to my boxes for a couple of days out of habit. It used to be to make sure I was happy with a product. It's getting tossed tomorrow.  Interestingly enough, this lipstick has bismuth oxychloride which, in face and eye products, irritates the crap out of me. I just can't use it b/c within 5 minutes I'm itching and breaking out.  However, having two of these lipsticks and wearing them for hours, there's nothing weird at all. Go figure. I hope it stays that way.


  Thanks a lot Shontay! Glad to hear it's not irritating you


----------



## MayCupChic (Jul 23, 2012)

Waist called Eva? There's a illuminating powder that's the only pressed powder with shine


----------



## Haven (Jul 30, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got Only Monica which was on backorder. I absolutely love it! It's my favorite coral lipstick. It's slightly comparable to Viva Glam Cyndi. It's not as red as Cyndi, though. It's also not as sheer as some bloggers lead me to believe. I was almost afraid. It's not as richly opaque as Italian Monica, but it's not sheer. I think I'll go ahead and get Natural Monica and/or all the rest of the shades.


  	I finally brokedown and ordered Only Monica.  I love the swatches that I have seen of it online.  I am also interested in Natural & Italian Monica, but I am going to see whether I like Only Monica first.  I have read conflicting opinions on the smell and taste of D & G ls.  I will have to see if I can tolerate the smell & taste before I buy more.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope you like it Haven. I have Italian and Only Moncia and I adore them. I'm about to order Natural Monica. The scent and taste are not fun, but I think I mentioned before, it wears off. Give it 15-20 minutes and it's like any other lipstick. Plus it's long wearing.


----------



## Haven (Aug 3, 2012)

^^^So far so good.  I received it yesterday and am trying it out today.  Love the color!  If the wear time is good and if it doesn't dry out my lips, then I will probably order at least one more.

  	The smell is not the best, but I think that I can tolerate it.  It reminds me of my mom's lipstick that I used to 'borrow' when I was young.  Real old school ls smell.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got my order of the luminous liquid foundation today and I love it. I prefer it over the creamy foundation, even. It has a pump, it's lightweight, great for normal/dry skin, and the color is great. The shades apparently run the same as the creamy foundation, so I am 160 soft tan in both. I really wish D&G was sold in more places. They've got some jewels in their line. The foundations and the lipsticks. I look forward to trying their brushes and maybe mascaras next.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the same shade as I have in the creamy foundation (soft tan). It's definitely better for dry skin types. It works better on me at night, when it's cooler. Not a good day wear foundation for me though. It reminds me of YSL Teint Eclat.. so maybe this will work well as a replacement for you. I feel like the formulas are nearly identical.

  	The cream foundation definitely has more coverage though. The liquid is a solid medium coverage.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2013)

What shade do I need in creamy foundation? I am MAC NC20. NARS Deuville, Dior 021, Lancome buff 2w/6w 

  	Sephora started selling DG!!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jan 17, 2013)

Monsy said:


> What shade do I need in creamy foundation? I am MAC NC20. NARS Deuville, Dior 021, Lancome buff 2w/6w
> 
> Sephora started selling DG!!


 
  	No idea, but how exciting that sephora is carrying D&G makeup!!!!!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw D&G on the Sephora website last week and did flips .  Happy they're carrying it now, but would like to see it in stores too......


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2013)

You should see my excitement when I saw that yesterday! I would really like to try that foundation 

  	I hope for the in store too. I could ask for the sample and try it before buying


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 18, 2013)

They have it in NYC stores, but I don't feel like going over there. I hope it comes to NJ soon. I already have the foundations, but I would love to buy the lipsticks and glosses on the spot instead of waiting. I have ordered a few colors, blindly in the past and have not been disappointed. I guess that's a good thing. I'm interested in the foundation brush, but I want to see it and feel it in person first because I really don't like the YSL foundation brush. Wish I had seen it in person first.


----------



## Ikram (Jan 19, 2013)

I have seen it in .Sephora at Time Square only. They also have Armani.  On Union Square they have Armani and Edward Bess but not D&G.  I went there hunting for the Animalier collection but no luck.  They had the quad but just in regular  perm packaging, they are divine.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 19, 2013)

I am so anxious to try the quads - I have 2 of the duos and love them.  I always marvel at Temptalia's total diss of them - I just can't believe they're THAT bad.  I want to swatch for myself though......I guess I'll have to plan another trip to NYC to try to see them.

  	I'm also considering the Animalier collection.......


----------



## Ikram (Jan 19, 2013)

The Animalier quad has great texture and pigmentation. They are very creamy. I have the Femme Fatale ruby quad but I would rate them average at most.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jul 24, 2014)

Any report on what the new lipsticks are like? I'm actually looking for a swatch of Black Magic...


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2014)

I just ordered bronzing powder duo from nordstrom 




  this would be my first DG makeup item... would love to try more. I heard good stuff about lumionus foundation and powder foundation but I would have to order without trying it and I have no idea what shade to get


----------



## Monsy (Sep 9, 2014)

just to update - absolutely love the bronzing powder. texture is BEYOND amazing so soft and silky I have never tried powder so soft and airy 
  Would love to try more of their powder stuff if everything has a texture like this one


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 9, 2014)

D&G lipsticks are really beautiful I have " Attractive Monica". I love both the texture and the colour.


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a lot off lipstick and i love them.Now i want to try their blushes......


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

I would love to try powder foundation but I have no idea what color to get. I know Sabrina from TBLB is 100 and she is around NC30, chanel beige 30. I am MAC nc20 and nordstrom chat recommended bisque 75


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

I wish they'd make more rosy/brown nude lipsticks. Honey is still a bit light on me. It looks so good in the tube and feels so great on the lips, though.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

The holiday collection is now up on Saks!!


----------



## shimshams (Nov 20, 2014)

^ Yay! D&G is actually the first high-end brand I got into makeup-wise, and it's kind of saddening that it doesn't seem to be too talked about. I wanna see swatches of the h/l and bronzer! *o *


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish there were more reviews and swatches available, like with the newer additions to the classic cream lipstick line, etc.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 20, 2014)

shimshams said:


> ^ Yay! D&G is actually the first high-end brand I got into makeup-wise, and it's kind of saddening that it doesn't seem to be too talked about. I wanna see swatches of the h/l and bronzer! *o *


  they are regular permanent colors. bronzer is shade desert and highlighter is shade eva


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/dolce-gabbana-collectors-edition-collection-holiday-2014


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/dolce-gabbana-collectors-edition-collection-holiday-2014


  Looks very nice but read some of the comments there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Looks very nice but read some of the comments there.


   You mean like this one:
   "I recently bought some of the D&G Bronzers and this Highlighter during Sephora’s VIB sale (I’ve wanted to try them for awhile. They weren’t the LE holiday versions but the same colors, Desert and Eva (make sense?) I was REALLY unimpressed with the formulas. Both had poor color payoff and quickly faded on my skin. The bronzer BARELY showed on my NW15 complexion, just a heads up… it’s light. And the highlight had so visible sheen that I could see. It was just a chalky powder with some gold glitter. Needless to say I returned them and the employees at Sephora asked to check them out (they hadn’t seen them before). They swatched them a couple times and then made sad faces LOL! I still might get one for the design… but don’t take a brush to them. They’re too pretty AND they aren’t that great. My two cents x"





 EEK!!!  People pretty much slammed the lip products as well.  These comments are by end users other than T or other bloggers.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2014)

I have two of the lipsticks, a classic cream and one from the Monica line and have zero issues with the formula.  I'd definitely buy more. I actually was going to get two of the reds but Audacious happened.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'd definitely buy more. I actually was going to get two of the reds but Audacious happened.


    I was so disappointed reading those reviews.  I had my eye on the holiday red lipstick.




and the highlighter.
   Even the comments about the bronzer was dismal...not that I wanted it---I use Guerlain bronzers and I'm quite 
   pleased with them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I have two of the lipsticks, a classic cream and one from the Monica line and have zero issues with the formula.  I'd definitely buy more. I actually was going to get two of the reds but Audacious happened.


  I have a handful of the Monica lipsticks and one of the CC lipsticks and I love them. Audacious stopped me from buying more, too. I can't speak for their bronzers, blushes or highlighers because I never tried them. The bronzer does seem too light, though and that's too bad because that's packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I was so disappointed reading those reviews.  I had my eye on the holiday red lipstick.[/COLOR]:crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]and the highlighter.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Even the comments about the bronzer was dismal...not that I wanted it---I use Guerlain bronzers and I'm quite[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pleased [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with them.[/COLOR]





shontay07108 said:


> I have a handful of the Monica lipsticks and one of the CC lipsticks and I love them. Audacious stopped me from buying more, too. I can't speak for their bronzers, blushes or highlighers because I never tried them. The bronzer does seem too light, though and that's too bad because that's packaging is gorgeous.


   Monsy mentioned that the bronzer and highlighter are regular products repackaged for this collection so maybe you can look for swatches, [@]Medgal07[/@]?  But if Guerlain works for you and the highlighter is not something different to what you have in your stash then it's no great loss.   [@]shontay07108[/@], glad you liked them.  They're not like any of my other lipsticks. I don't even look at colours similar to Magnetic Monica because it's so good lol I only wish they had more rosy or brown nudes. I wanted to try one of their reds but, well, Annabella and Rita distracted me  ;-)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> ;-)


  I'm at least  glad to have positive feedback on the lipsticks from two people whose opinions I trust.  Honestly,
   I so don't need one more highlighter in my life---the packaging and design on the highlighter got my attention.  
   Thanks AWS & Shontay!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm at least  glad to have positive feedback on the lipsticks from two people whose opinions I trust.  Honestly I so don't need one more    highlighter in my life---the packaging and design on the highlighter got my attention.  Thanks AWS & Shontay!!!


  Yay! You know how particular I am lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> You know how particular I am lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm at least  glad to have positive feedback on the lipsticks from two people whose opinions I trust.  Honestly,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I so don't need one more [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]highlighter in my life---the packaging and design on the highlighter got my attention.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks AWS & Shontay!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:bouquet:


  Yes, give the lipsticks a shot. I don't play around when it comes to my lipsticks, so you can trust me. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes, give the lipsticks a shot.* I don't play around when it comes to my lipsticks, so you can trust me.*






 I do love that red holiday lippie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If I don't like it---it's on 



I may have to stand on a chair to reach you, but it's ON!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] I do love that red holiday lippie. :eyelove:    If I don't like it---it's on [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*I may have to stand on a chair to reach you*, but it's ON!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I do love that red holiday lippie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  btw @awickedshape I made the mistake of googling Magnetic Monica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me needs and the fact that sephora is showing "only few left" DOES NOT help!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2014)

That holiday red seems to be a shade called Rubino and it's been released before. Here's a swatch:http://najlakaddour.com/dolce-gabbana-sicilian-jewels-collection-christmas-2013/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> btw @awickedshape I made the mistake of googling Magnetic Monica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that is very pretty! 
 I will not buy it. I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.
I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That holiday red seems to be a shade called Rubino and it's been released before. Here's a swatch:http://najlakaddour.com/dolce-gabbana-sicilian-jewels-collection-christmas-2013/


  Oh it's pretty---thanks for the link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meddy now has a decision to make.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that is very pretty![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I will not buy it. I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.[/COLOR]


 Me too. Will not buy...do not need...will not... Do not ....ummm where was I ??? :haha:     So when are you getting yours? :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So when are you getting yours?






You first!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  btw @awickedshape  I made the mistake of googling Magnetic Monica :shock:  Me needs and the fact that sephora is showing "only few left" DOES NOT help!!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that is very pretty![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I will not buy it. I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.I will not buy it.[/COLOR]


   Ummmmm. I'll refrain from saying anything encouraging lol


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is the highlighter Eva 

  http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/05/dolce-gabbana-eva-illuminator-tan-blush.html


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vzhr25yfaW/


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so sad that bronzer isn't suitable for my complexion. I'd gladly splurge on it.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)

they both look like they have overspray ?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Monsy said:


> they both look like they have overspray ?


 Yeah it looks like an overspray!! That's what I gathered from the comments as well!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

I swatched the bronzer in store-- it's definitely just an overspray and the bronzer underneath is completely matte. I was so underwhelmed!  Love this brand though. Their cream shadows are some of the best I've ever used in my life-- the formula is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Ummmmm. I'll refrain from saying anything encouraging lol


   Why start now!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm so sad that bronzer isn't suitable for my complexion. I'd gladly splurge on it.


  ....and we love a good splurge!!!  That's most unfortunate.  They should have offered at least 2 shades.


----------



## shimshams (Dec 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> they are regular permanent colors. bronzer is shade desert and highlighter is shade eva


Oh thankies! Tbh my initial excitement has worn off after seeing swatches/reviews. I love the special packaging, but I could maybe just go for the permanent version.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/dolce-gabbana-holiday-collection-2014/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/dolce-gabbana-holiday-collection-2014/


 The Illuminator looks very powdery/chalky.  That's really too bad...I would like to have tried it.


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The Illuminator looks very powdery/chalky.  That's really too bad...I would like to have tried it.


Medgal, I have it and love it. IMO it's not powdery or chalky at all. But I don't use it as a highlighter, I use it like a normal powder. It works extremely well for my skin, even better than the Guerlain Meteorites. I've also bought the bronzer, since I just couldn't resist the design. I think it'll equally work well for me, since it doesn't have any of those usual orange tones many bronzers have. And it's a pretty light colour, so that's perfect for a fair-skinned girl like me.

  I've just bought another set of D&G products, one of the new lipsticks (Moon), the quad and the cheek & eyes creamy powder. When I read the following line: "The Dolce & Gabbana holiday look is inspired by the armour of knights of old" I was immediately sold. I'm a fan of all things medieval, so there was no escape.

  The budget for my new computer just got considerably lower, but well ..... who needs a big gaming machine anyway?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> Medgal, I have it and love it. IMO it's not powdery or chalky at all. But I don't use it as a highlighter, I use it like a normal powder. It works extremely well for my skin, even better than the Guerlain Meteorites. I've also bought the bronzer, since I just couldn't resist the design. I think it'll equally work well for me, since it doesn't have any of those usual orange tones many bronzers have. And it's a pretty light colour, so that's perfect for a fair-skinned girl like me.
> 
> I've just bought another set of D&G products, one of the new lipsticks (Moon), the quad and the cheek & eyes creamy powder. When I read the following line: "The Dolce & Gabbana holiday look is inspired by the armour of knights of old" I was immediately sold. I'm a fan of all things medieval, so there was no escape.
> 
> The budget for my new computer just got considerably lower, but well ..... who needs a big gaming machine anyway?


    Now you have me intrigued!!!!!  I tend, primarily to gravitate to illuminators/highlighters that have a noticeable sheen---it's all about the formula.  That said, a few that I 
   have that appear more like the D & G, somewhat flat/matte would be my Charlotte Tilbury Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight and Burberry *Gold Glow* 
   Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01.  Both require a small amount of buffing to get the immediate sheen that comes with other highlighters.  

    I'm taking a second look.  Thanks so much for the links......I think


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Sabrina did a round up   http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/dolce-gabbana-beauty-primer-foundation.html?m=1   http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/dolce-gabbana-beauty-lips-eyes-and-nails.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/dolce-gabbana-beauty-lips-eyes-and-nails.html


   The quads look nice but Smokey is a bit reminiscent of Rêve D' Orient & Fallen Angel


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 15, 2014)

My new D&G treasures have arrived - I wished I finally could decide on a decent camera to buy, so I could post some swatches.
  The lipstick is totally out of this world, a silvery, glittery grey. What astonished me the most is that it feels so smooth. I had some lippies from MAC with lots of glitter in it and they felt awful and gritty. The D&G is totally creamy and smooth, as if it had no glitter at all.

  The quad consists of two silky shimmer shades in a silvery gold and very bright silver, and two matte ones, a stormy grey and a black. All are very pigmented and soft.

  The silver "powder" feels more like some oily cream and I think it looks a lot like Chanel's Fantasme. But it feels smoother and creamier. I hope it won't dry out.

  So, all in all, I'm happy with the quality of all the items and I'll definitely keep an eye on D&G products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> My new D&G treasures have arrived - I wished I finally could decide on a decent camera to buy, so I could post some swatches.
> The lipstick is totally out of this world, a silvery, glittery grey. What astonished me the most is that it feels so smooth. I had some lippies from MAC with lots of glitter in it and they felt awful and gritty. The D&G is totally creamy and smooth, as if it had no glitter at all.
> 
> The quad consists of two silky shimmer shades in a silvery gold and very bright silver, and two matte ones, a stormy grey and a black. All are very pigmented and soft.
> ...


 They do sound pretty amazing.  The quad sounds like one out of which you'll get a lot of use...especially during 
   the holiday season.  I'd love to see this one and will definitely look for some swatches.  I hope you'll enjoy your 
   treasures immensely.


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> They do sound pretty amazing.  The quad sounds like one out of which you'll get a lot of use...especially during
> the oliday season.  I'd love to see this one and will definitely look for some swatches.  I hope you'll enjoy your
> treasures immensely.


I'm sure I'll have a lot of fun with it. D&G still seems very much under the radar, I've only seen some swatches on Temptalia's blog so far. But no holiday collection items yet.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> ;-)


  Hi ladies. I tried a few of the DG Monica lipsticks & Audacious on my hands only cuz the testers are usually really gross. I don't own any so I really don't know how they perform and would like to know which formula do you like best and what makes it better. Was thinking of picking up a new lipstick for myself tomm.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

I could totally kick myself.  I purchased another Guerlain Extrait today ---actually one that I've wanted for a while now,
but I could have tried one of the D & G lipsticks. _***whacks own head as in 'oops I could have had a V8' way!!!_  Although
​I love the Extraits, had I been thinking, I would have tried an Armani.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Hi ladies. I tried a few of the DG Monica lipsticks & Audacious on my hands only cuz the testers are usually really gross. I don't own any so I really don't know how they perform and would like to know which formula do you like best and what makes it better. Was thinking of picking up a new lipstick for myself tomm.


  Hi The D&G Classic Cream and Monica lipsticks and NARS Audacious lipsticks  have different formulas but both are really good; opaque but with different *textures*. Maybe you can narrow it down by what colours you need.  What did you think when you swatched them?


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey 
  I've been reading the forum for ages but this is my first post here  

  I went to the D&G counter at Harrods the other day and picked up the collector's edition illuminator, 2 lipsticks and the cream eyeshadow from the new collection. I wanted to buy the bronzer with the coin too, but under the overspray is the same as the lace one, which I have, and it's too orange on me. I used the illuminator as an all over powder yesterday and it looks amazing!! I definitely won't be using it on my cheekbones, it's too subtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I made some pictures of the illuminator and the cream eyeshadow. I got the red bag for free because I spent over 100 pounds


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/dolce-gabbana-desert-bronzing-powder-review-photos-swatches#more-184957


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 29, 2014)

One of T's comments: "This is best for someone who wants almost no color but feel like they’re applying color, I think! It just disappears so easily!" Well, maybe it doesn't have enough color for her skintone, but for someone with much fairer skin (like me) it's more than enough color. Of course she writes her reviews based on her experience and her skin, but she really should avoid making assumptions like this.
  The bronzer lasts also much longer on my skin, which tends to be quite dry.

  I can't agree on the "ton of bronzy shimmer" either. There is some shimmer, but not that much. I also like the texture, because it feels like a very fine powder. It's easier to apply for me than the creamier type of bronzers, because I can better control how much color I want.

  I think T's review might be spot on for people who have a similar skintone like her, but for us paler girls it's totally different.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> One of T's comments: "This is best for someone who wants almost no color but feel like they’re applying color, I think! It just disappears so easily!" Well, maybe it doesn't have enough color for her skintone, but for someone with much fairer skin (like me) it's more than enough color. Of course she writes her reviews based on her experience and her skin, but she really should avoid making assumptions like this.
> The bronzer lasts also much longer on my skin, which tends to be quite dry.
> 
> I can't agree on the "ton of bronzy shimmer" either. There is some shimmer, but not that much. I also like the texture, because it feels like a very fine powder. It's easier to apply for me than the creamier type of bronzers, because I can better control how much color I want.
> ...


  I so wanted to get this but I don't want a highlighter dud. Do you have this one Filmfreak?    I agree---T should include some qualifiers like those that you referenced.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey
> I've been reading the forum for ages but this is my first post here
> 
> I went to the D&G counter at Harrods the other day and picked up the collector's edition illuminator, 2 lipsticks and the cream eyeshadow from the new collection. I wanted to buy the bronzer with the coin too, but under the overspray is the same as the lace one, which I have, and it's too orange on me. I used the illuminator as an all over powder yesterday and it looks amazing!! I definitely won't be using it on my cheekbones, it's too subtle
> ...


   I prefer less glitter in a highlighter.  Is it blendable?  Listen, as long as you like it and it works for you, that's all that really matters!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I prefer less glitter in a highlighter.  Is it blendable?  Listen, as long as you like it and it works for you, that's all that really matters!!!


  Well the glitter is very tiny and very fine. I can't tell if it's blendable because it's exactly the colour of my skin, Temptalia posted a review a couple of hours ago and she says it's ashy on her. Tbh I'm glad I can wear it as a finishing powder because I can't see it working as a highlighter.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal I do not think Eve is for you.  It's more of a finishing brightening powder for a lighter skin


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I saw this last night and my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it (the special version with the medal design) and really like it, because it doesn't have too much of a bronzing effect on my skin. T is right on that, it is very light, so maybe it's not a good choice for darker complexions.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 4, 2015)

I ordered the Perfect Luminous Foundation because it didn't have alcohol but perhaps Dimethecone is what I should be looking out for in these products?  I should be getting it in the next couple of weeks.  Edited after using the Perfect Finish Powder compact, which looks lovely and like a good amount of product but as I mentioned in the swatch thread so far the powder is cakey and aging... I'm so disappointed. Tried it wet which is a bit better but not practical for me. Tempted to try a darker shade but the "cakiness" is ridiculous.  Might still try the matte foundation as the Perfect Luminous Foundation is not bad in this heat.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 4, 2015)

The spring collection is up on Harrods, the blush looks crazy but maybe is not as pigmented as it looks.






   The pictures are from here http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/151699/ and there are more.
I'll try to go check it out on Saturday.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The spring collection is up on Harrods, the blush looks crazy but maybe is not as pigmented as it looks.
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]   The pictures are from here http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/151699/ and there are more.  I'll try to go check it out on Saturday.


  Looks interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

The lighter quad looks really nice. And the color of that blush is simply beautiful! Chanel's "Rouge" is rather pigmented too, but still wearable. Maybe this one's the same?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 5, 2015)

Swatches: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-beauty-spring-2015/
Wow.. the blush! I want the yellow nail polish and the gloss, I need to see the rest.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The spring collection is up on Harrods, the blush looks crazy but maybe is not as pigmented as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The jewel-toned NP caught my eye!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> The lighter quad looks really nice. And the color of that blush is simply beautiful! Chanel's "Rouge" is rather pigmented too, but still wearable. Maybe this one's the same?


  It looks as bright as Tom Ford's Narcissist blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-beauty-spring-2015/
> Wow.. the blush! I want the yellow nail polish and the gloss, I need to see the rest.


    I don't hate that e/s quad---rather, I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't hate that e/s quad---rather, I'm intrigued by it.


  I would have loved it if all of the shades were like the nail polishes! But I really don't need more black and white es.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I would have loved it if all of the shades were like the nail polishes! But I really don't need more black and white es.


  So true!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't hate that e/s quad---rather, I'm intrigued by it.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 I am too :shock: I like the look of the blush and the Bougainville gloss too!!! :heart2:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like the look of the blush and the Bougainville gloss too!!!


    YES---what's wrong with us????


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-beauty-spring-2015/
> Wow.. the blush! I want the yellow nail polish and the gloss, I need to see the rest.


  That quad is insane!  I actually like the neutral quad, too.  Just barely there colours!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 5, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> That quad is insane!  I actually like the neutral quad, too.  Just barely there colours!


  I like the neutral one too! But I need to see it first.

  I'm disappointed that it doesn't have special packaging, I loved the lace and the jewel collections.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I like the neutral one too! But I need to see it first.
> 
> *I'm disappointed that it doesn't have special packaging*, I loved the lace and the jewel collections.


  LOL!  That might just be a good thing for me, though.  Special packaging seems to make everything look that much nicer.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 11, 2015)

I love the gloss and the yellow NP! The blue one is also pretty but I have a very similar one from Dior.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the gloss and the yellow NP! The blue one is also pretty but I have a very similar one from Dior.


 That gloss :eyelove:


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the gloss and the yellow NP! The blue one is also pretty but I have a very similar one from Dior.


  Wow, that gloss is insane!  Bright and summery!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the gloss and the yellow NP! The blue one is also pretty but I have a very similar one from Dior.


  The polishes look nice!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw the collection today!
A few quick swatches in the store - L-R: Intense Colour Gloss Bouganville (sorry that it's smudged, I somehow managed to do this with my hair and now I have pink ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




); Sugar cream lipstick (maybe 10 swipes); Bouganville lipstick; Raspberry blush




  The Colour Explosion palette is very pigmented and completely matte but I just don't need more black and white shades. The nude palette was too nude  The blush looks scary at first but it blends quite easily, I don't wear bright pink blushes though. 

I got the gloss, which is a very very shiny liquid lipstick. You can see shimmer in the tube but I didn't notice any on my lips. It's super pigmented and I only need one swipe. On my skin, it looks like a glossier version of Guerlain Rouge G Provocative.
  L-R: Artificial light, it's not focused, so you can see how glossy it is; artificial light; flash









  I also bought the yellow nail polish but I haven't tried it yet


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The Colour Explosion palette is very pigmented and completely matte but I just don't need more black and white shades. *The nude palette was too nude * The blush looks scary at first but it blends quite easily, I don't wear bright pink blushes though.
> 
> I got the gloss, which is a very very shiny liquid lipstick. You can see shimmer in the tube but I didn't notice any on my lips. It's super pigmented and I only need one swipe. On my skin, it looks like a glossier version of Guerlain Rouge G Provocative.
> L-R: Artificial light, it's not focused, so you can see how glossy it is; artificial light; flash
> ...


  Many thanks!  I guess I can cross both palettes off my list!  

  The gloss looks gorgeous on your lips!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2015)

That mango-yellow polish is so cute


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The polishes look nice!


    The bright colors are such _happy_ colors!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That mango-yellow polish is so cute


    YES--I might need that!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The bright colors are such _happy_ colors!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  Oh, yeah!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   YES--I might need that!!![/COLOR]


  This is the closest thing I have to it but it's tempting


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 17, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Many thanks!  I guess I can cross both palettes off my list!
> 
> The gloss looks gorgeous on your lips!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Your NP looks like a VERY pretty orange, yet another one of my weaknesses



I probably have a dupe for the D & C in my NP stash


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That's very very close actually. My pic is with flash, which makes it much brighter. And I needed 3 coats for an opaque colour, so if yours is good, you don't need the D&G one


  Wow, 3 coats? The Ruby Kisses one is pretty good; nice to apply and I have no chipping issues. Whew!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Your NP looks like a VERY pretty orange, yet another one of my weaknesses[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I probably have a dupe for the D & C in my NP stash[/COLOR]    [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  I like 'em all! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol


 ​Thanks AWS.  I think I've added a few mor since taking that pic but I was too lazy to take a whole new pic this morning


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Thanks AWS.  I think I've added a few mor since taking that pic but I was too lazy to take a whole new pic this morning[/COLOR]:haha:


 lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Your NP looks like a VERY pretty orange, yet another one of my weaknesses
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a dupe for the D & C in my NP stash


  I still regret not buying Mimosa!! You have a beautiful yellow nail polish collection but none of these is close to the D&G one.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/let-dolce-gabbana-bouganville-lipgloss-lure-lips-pink-party/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I still regret not buying Mimosa!! You have a beautiful yellow nail polish collection but none of these is close to the D&G one.


    I think I'd like to compare them in person---cameras don't often capture the colors as they are IRL.  Missing from my photo are *NARS Shark Left*, *Deborah Lippmann*
*   Yellow Brick Road* and *Dior Acapulco*.  Who knew I liked yellow NP this much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/let-dolce-gabbana-bouganville-lipgloss-lure-lips-pink-party/


  That's so pretty.  I subscribe to Karen and was admiring that earlier today.  It looks really pretty on her.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'd like to compare them in person---cameras don't often capture the colors as they are IRL.  Missing from my photo are *NARS Shark Left*, *Deborah Lippmann*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   Yellow Brick Road*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior Acapulco*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF].  Who knew I liked yellow NP this much.[/COLOR]    :haha:









 This is a more accurate picture, it's not really bright and definitely not a pale yellow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This is a more accurate picture, it's not really bright and definitely not a pale yellow.


    No it isn't pale by any means.  It seems to have wee  bit of orange in it.  I might need to add it to my stash!  I thank you, my wallet, not so much!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No it isn't pale by any means.  It seems to have wee  bit of orange in it.  I might need to add it to my stash!  I thank you, my wallet, not so much!!


  There is a bit of orange. The pink one is also gorgeous and it's the same colour as the lipgloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> There is a bit of orange. The pink one is also gorgeous and it's the same colour as the lipgloss.






You're not helping!  I vaguely remember you doing this to me in the TF thread, and I ended up with things I vowed not to buy!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're not helping!  I vaguely remember you doing this to me in the TF thread, and I ended up with things I vowed not to buy!!!








 If you have the Guerlain Rouge G Provocative, you might not need the Bouganville lipstick and lipgloss, but then the NP is a must have


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 24, 2015)

The spring collection is up on Sephora!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The spring collection is up on Sephora!!


   Thanks Vee---they don't seem to have it in its entirety.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Vee---they don't seem to have it in its entirety.


  yes! As usual few pieces are missing from the collection! I did not find the "colorful" quad but the rest of the collection is up??!! I may have gotten the blush


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes! As usual few pieces are missing from the collection! I did not find the "colorful" quad but the rest of the collection is up??!!* I may have gotten the blush*






I'd like to compare the blush to my TF Narcissist and NARS Coeur Battant, but one might be in my cart just in case!!!  I wouldn't mind having that crazy palette.  I like odd/unique things!!!  They didn't have the nail polish either!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oops.....The blush and lip gloss may have progressed beyond my cart to checkout


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

I might have been having a bout of insomnia, coupled with boredom, and discovered the collection at Saks.com.  I accidentally ordered the Colour Explosion E/S palette, Bouganville lipstick and all 4 nail polishes, Blue Angel, Bouganville, Grass & Sole.

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Dolce-and-Gabbana/Beauty/Beauty/What-s-New/shop/_/N-1z12vl6Z52flojZ52jt6v


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oops.....The blush and lip gloss may have progressed beyond my cart to checkout








 Accidents happen!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I might have been having a bout of insomnia, coupled with boredom, and discovered the collection at Saks.com.  I accidentally ordered the Colour Explosion E/S palette, Bouganville lipstick and all 4 nail polishes, Blue Angel, Bouganville, Grass & Sole.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Dolce-and-Gabbana/Beauty/Beauty/What-s-New/shop/_/N-1z12vl6Z52flojZ52jt6v


  Enjoy!! You don't buy one product from a collection, do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to hear your thoughts about the palette! I might go back to buy the Bouganville NP and Sugar Pink.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I might have been having a bout of insomnia, coupled with boredom, and discovered the collection at Saks.com.  I accidentally ordered the Colour Explosion E/S palette, Bouganville lipstick and all 4 nail polishes, Blue Angel, Bouganville, Grass & Sole.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Dolce-and-Gabbana/Beauty/Beauty/What-s-New/shop/_/N-1z12vl6Z52flojZ52jt6v


  Tripped and fell into a D&G bougainvillea tree? LOL Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Tripped and fell into a D&G bougainvillea tree? LOL Enjoy!












Yep...those bouganvillea bushes are so aggressive!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Enjoy!! You don't buy one product from a collection, do you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I...can't...help...myself!  I like to think I'm building a family!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Accidents happen!!


   You started this sojourn!!! 



 All your fault for telling me where to find the blush & lip gloss!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just checked Sephora.  They have Bouganville lipstick back in stock and they now also appear to have the entire collection, including the Colour Explosion e/s palette.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I...can't...help...myself!  I like to think I'm building a family!








 I'm sure you have an amazing collection!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm sure you have an amazing collection!!


  Thanks Nova.  I need to keep it manageable.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]Yep...those bouganvillea bushes are so aggressive!!!!![/COLOR] :lmao: :lol:


 lol Feisty little things


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol Feisty little things


 I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has 
captured.  Both the blush, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just 
   gorgeous.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has
> captured.  Both the blush, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just
> gorgeous.









Loving the blush Meddy! Mine should be here tomm!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Loving the blush Meddy! Mine should be here tomm!!!


   YAY!!!



What else did you get Vee.  This is my first ever D & G makeup.  I have D & G shoes, bags and sunglasses so I thought it was time I dabbled in their makeup.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What else did you get Vee.  This is my first ever D & G makeup.  I have D & G shoes, bags and sunglasses so I thought it was time I dabbled in their makeup.


  Just the blush and the lipgloss!! Makeup wise this is my first foray into the brand too!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has
> captured.  Both the blush, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just
> gorgeous.








And the gloss smells like the baby glow!! The blush looks so pretty but I can't pull it off.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]captured.  Both the blush, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   gorgeous.[/COLOR]


   Yay!


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has
> captured.  Both the blush, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just
> gorgeous.


Beautiful! That blush is to die for! I think I need that too! *sigh*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Beautiful! That blush is to die for! I think I need that too! *sigh*


  Thanks FF.  But wait---there's more.   This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is in person.  Maggie was correct about the yellow nail polish.  It's so unique that it didn't match any of the 13 yellow NPs in my collection.  Don't judge----I heard your thoughts---***"Why would anyone have 13 yellow nail polishes"  The pink and blue are most dupable of the four NPs.






 

1     Lip gloss
2     Lipstick
3     Blush
4     Black e/s
5     Cream/Bisque e/s
6     Yellow e/s
7     Pinked Red e/s


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks FF.  But wait---there's more.   This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is in person.  Maggie was correct about the yellow nail polish.  It's so unique that it didn't match any of the 13 yellow NPs in my collection.  Don't judge----I heard your thoughts---***"Why would anyone have 13 yellow nail polishes"  The pink and blue are most dupable of the four NPs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh they are beautiful! I agree about the NP - the yellow and the green are quite unique. I'll probably buy Bouganville though, so it can match my gloss


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks FF.  But wait---there's more[/COLOR].  [COLOR=0000FF] This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is in person.  Maggie was correct about the yellow nail polish.  It's so unique that it didn't match any of the 13 yellow NPs in my collection.  Don't judge----I heard your thoughts---***"Why would anyone have 13 yellow nail polishes"  The pink and blue are most [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]dupable of the four NPs.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]1     Lip gloss[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]2     Lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]3     Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]4     Black e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]5     Cream/Bisque e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]6     Yellow e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]7     Pinked Red e/s[/COLOR]


 So pretty & colorful!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving Sephora's flash shipping.  I got my first two items today.  The blush is much more vibrant than my lousy iPad camera has
> captured.  Both the blush, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Raspberry* 45 and the Intense Colour Lipgloss, *Bouganville* 105 are just
> gorgeous.


They look amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> They look amazingly beautiful!!


    Thanks much Winthrop.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Maggie!  I didn't have any dupes for the green either---which is a good thing I suppose!!!  My toes are screaming for Bouganville.  That gloss is unbelievably gorgeous!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Vee.  Did your blush arrive?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks much Winthrop.[/COLOR]


 Yes Meddy!! Got it this evening!! But it was already dark so I didn't play around with it!! But the shade though!!  Ps: Also the algenist set turned out to be better sized than expected!! I mean the cleanser is like 1.3 oz!! I was expecting teeny tiny samples!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: Also the algenist set turned out to be better sized than expected!! I mean the cleanser is like 1.3 oz!! I was expecting teeny tiny samples!!






Yay!!!   Is this your first Dolce blush too?
      That Algenist set _is_ nice.  I managed to get two with separate orders and I'm saving them for travel.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

New matte lipsticks, credit to the IG users. Why are all of them red :shock: I want to see the darkest one :eyelove:   Also I've been testing the Luminous foundation in the past week and I'm loving it so far. The coverage is medium/full, I wouldn't say it's luminous, it's doesn't look dewy in any way but it's not matte either. I do get some shine peeking through in the first few hours, if I don't apply powder, so maybe it won't be suitable for oily skins. It also lasts for a long time. I think I finally found a high end foundation, that I love and I hope there's a shade for my skintone because the testers I was given are a bit darker, even though there are in one of the lightest shades.


----------



## ginestra213 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Also I've been testing the Luminous foundation in the past week and I'm loving it so far. The coverage is medium/full, I wouldn't say it's luminous, it's doesn't look dewy in any way but it's not matte either. I do get some shine peeking through in the first few hours, if I don't apply powder, so maybe it won't be suitable for oily skins. It also lasts for a long time. I think I finally found a high end foundation, that I love and I hope there's a shade for my skintone because the testers I was given are a bit darker, even though there are in one of the lightest shades.


  I would LOVE to try some of their foundations - were you given the samples at a store near you? I'm having a harder and harder time getting foundation samples at counters.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

I think D&G is available only in Harrods in the UK, so I got them from there. The SAs are lovely! A few months ago I got samples of the Perfect Matte and the Perfect Reveal Lift foundations. I think both of them had medium/full coverage. I liked the finish of the Lift one but I think it's too early for me to wear products with anti-ageing ingredients. I'll try the matte one again tomorrow because I don't remember if I liked it but I think the Luminous will be the one for me. 
The sample jar is so cute!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think D&G is available only in Harrods in the UK, so I got them from there. The SAs are lovely! A few months ago I got samples of the Perfect Matte and the Perfect Reveal Lift foundations. I think both of them had medium/full coverage. I liked the finish of the Lift one but I think it's too early for me to wear products with anti-ageing ingredients. I'll try the matte one again tomorrow because I don't remember if I liked it but I think the Luminous will be the one for me.   The sample jar is so cute!


  The Luminous is an interesting foundation. What shade did you get in the Matte? Curious to see your thoughts on it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The Luminous is an interesting foundation. What shade did you get in the Matte? Curious to see your thoughts on it.


  I'm not sure, it came in a little box but I think I've thrown it away. It's not anywhere near my shade though, they were waiting for samples of the lighter ones, so they gave me one that's quite dark. From the Luminous, I got 100 Natural glow and it's just slightly darker than my skintone, it would be perfect in the spring/first weeks of summer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Also I've been testing the Luminous foundation in the past week and I'm loving it so far. The coverage is medium/full, I wouldn't say it's luminous, it's doesn't look dewy in any way but it's not matte either. I do get some shine peeking through in the first few hours, if I don't apply powder, so maybe it won't be suitable for oily skins. It also lasts for a long time. I think I finally found a high end foundation, that I love and I hope there's a shade for my skintone because the testers I was given are a bit darker, even though there are in one of the lightest shades.


   Matte is my favorite formula.  I would love a suitable nude and a very dark red




I'm perfectly happy with my 
   foundation ATM, but I enjoy knowing which are good for future reference, so thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think D&G is available only in Harrods in the UK, so I got them from there. The SAs are lovely! A few months ago I got samples of the Perfect Matte and the Perfect Reveal Lift foundations. I think both of them had medium/full coverage. I liked the finish of the Lift one but I think it's too early for me to wear products with anti-ageing ingredients. I'll try the matte one again tomorrow because I don't remember if I liked it but I think the Luminous will be the one for me.
> The sample jar is so cute!


    I love that nail polish!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that nail polish!!!


  Thank you! It's one of my favourites - China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy. I have almost finished my second bottle, even though the formula is horrible! It's patchy, streaky and a nightmare to apply. If I don't put a top coat on, I get chipped ends in a few hours. BUT it's the most beautiful neon NP I've seen.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> New matte lipsticks, credit to the IG users. Why are all of them red :shock: I want to see the darkest one :eyelove:   Also I've been testing the Luminous foundation in the past week and I'm loving it so far. The coverage is medium/full, I wouldn't say it's luminous, it's doesn't look dewy in any way but it's not matte either. I do get some shine peeking through in the first few hours, if I don't apply powder, so maybe it won't be suitable for oily skins. It also lasts for a long time. I think I finally found a high end foundation, that I love and I hope there's a shade for my skintone because the testers I was given are a bit darker, even though there are in one of the lightest shades.


  :thud:  The luminous foundation isn't luminous. It's satin going on matte. A more luminous foundation, for them is the creamy foundation in the jar. Now that's not to say it's luminous either, but it gives you more to that effect than the one with luminous in it's title. I wanted to try the lift foundation, but that price makes me cry. Eventually, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.dolcegabbana.com/beauty/makeup/lips-products/dolce-matte-lipstick/ they look amazing on the models and in the video! I love matte lipsticks too, I need to see these. I like the look of Lover, Desire and Inferno. The one on the left model is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that video could make one long for a few of these reds!  Thanks for sharing the link----Just Gorgeous.  I'd like to have: 
Dolce by Dolce # 619
Passion # 629
Blood  #644
Jealous  # 328

I don't have that particular NP but I do have a very bright pink CG called 'Neon On & On'.  My one issue with CG is more often than not, the color in the bottle doesn't translate to the nails and it just yields a totally different color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The luminous foundation isn't luminous. It's satin going on matte. A more luminous foundation, for them is the creamy foundation in the jar. Now that's not to say it's luminous either, but it gives you more to that effect than the one with luminous in it's title. I* wanted to try the lift foundation, but that price makes me cry. Eventually, though.*


   I await your review & opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my queen of foundation


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now that video could make one long for a few of these reds!  Thanks for sharing the link----Just Gorgeous.  I'd like to have:
> Dolce by Dolce # 619
> Passion # 629
> Blood  #644
> ...


  That NP is on my list, I need to make an order soon. I have a few CG NPs and I like all of them, the FFF is the only one with the horrible formula.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

The Luminous Foundation actually looks dewey and glowy on me. Especially at the top of my cheekbones. Gives even more of a highlight effect. Nice but I should have tried the Matte. Luminous got better reviews, though.


----------



## Shars (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think D&G is available only in Harrods in the UK, so I got them from there. The SAs are lovely! A few months ago I got samples of the Perfect Matte and the Perfect Reveal Lift foundations. I think both of them had medium/full coverage. I liked the finish of the Lift one but *I think it's too early for me to wear products with anti-ageing ingredients.* I'll try the matte one again tomorrow because I don't remember if I liked it but I think the Luminous will be the one for me.
> The sample jar is so cute!








 It's never too early!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's never too early!


    Oh that's the truth!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's the truth!!!!


  Hmm I'm 21 and I've read that it's not good to use skincare that is not for your age. I've been trying to take better care of my skin in the past year and I've been looking at some EL and Lancome serums and moisturizers but all of them say at least 30+, so I'm not sure what I can buy. I've had problematic skin since I was maybe 12 but I bought a Clarisonic Plus, I've been using all of the GG face mask very often and most of my skincare is from La Roche-Posay, so my skin now looks better than it ever has. However, I think I'll wait 3-4 more years before I start using anti-ageing products.


----------



## Shars (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm not good at describing foundations but on me at first you can say it's almost matte but then it looks really glowy where the light hits me. It's some sort of matte shine??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Blanket statements like that are never accurate. You have to judge based on your own skin and your skin's problems. For example, I have hereditary under eye circles and to top it off, based on my eye shape in conjunction with my eye socket, I almost always have bags. I used to think the dark circles were only because of my diet or lack of sleep and although those were issues, I just needed to moisturise more! You won't need every single eye cream or something labelled "anti-ageing" lol But there are some products that are good for prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Blanket statements like that are never accurate. *You have to judge based on your own skin and your skin's problems*. For example, I have hereditary under eye circles and to top it off, based on my eye shape in conjunction with my eye socket, I almost always have bags. I used to think the dark circles were only because of my diet or lack of sleep and although those were issues, I just needed to moisturise more! *You won't need every single eye cream or something labelled "anti-ageing"* lol But there are some products that are good for prolonging the inevitable.


  Okay, I get your point now. I do use eye cream and moisturise regularly. Two years ago I used to think that since my skin is combination and I get breakouts often, I have to use every drying cream and mask that exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I often put different oils on my face overnight - almond, jojoba, argan.. But for example I don't need an anti-wrinkle collagen based moisturiser for now. 

And just to be on topic, Scarlett Johansson was wearing the matte lipstick Desire at the Oscars:


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm not good at describing foundations but on me at first you can say it's almost matte but then it looks really glowy where the light hits me. It's some sort of matte shine??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not so good myself lol
  Matte but not flat sounds good

  It's a nice foundation, barring any skin reactions due to skin type, etc


----------



## Shars (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Okay, I get your point now. I do use eye cream and moisturise regularly. Two years ago I used to think that since my skin is combination and I get breakouts often, I have to use every drying cream and mask that exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That Scarlett is such a looker!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I await your review & opinion  my queen of foundation[/COLOR]:curtsy:


  I almost pulled the trigger last week. I have a $20 Nordstroms note. I could either get that foundation or a pair of Keds. :lol:  





mkoparanova said:


> I have combination skin and lately I've been using a lot of moisturiser, so it's more satiny on me but it's definitely not matte (or luminous). The creamy foundation is the only one I haven't tried and probably I wouldn't because I don't find it very hygienic. I don't know why the Lift foundation is so much more expensive than the rest :shock:  That NP is on my list, I need to make an order soon. I have a few CG NPs and I like all of them, the FFF is the only one with the horrible formula.


  The lift foundation is probably more expensive because it's aimed at the older set and promises to add lift and radiance to older skin. I don't put much stock in those anti-aging claims in makeup. I just want the finish to keep me from looking like the crypt keeper.   I always prefer a pump for convenience, but I wash my hands obsessively and so I don't worry about it not being sanitary.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm not good at describing foundations but on me at first you can say it's almost matte but then it looks really glowy where the light hits me. It's some sort of matte shine??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I think you have to do what works best for your skin type and any concomitant issues, and it sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I always prefer a pump for convenience, but I wash my hands obsessively and so I don't worry about it not being sanitary.


 





 I'm sure you have a ton of foundation....and Keds for that matter, but a new pair to greet spring sounds pretty nice!!!
   There are things other than my face that could use lifting.  I found one of the differences in products that proudly wear the 'Anti-aging' banner is
   The addition of humectants for dry aging skin, and the difference has been quite visible for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   :lmao:  I'm sure you have a ton of foundation....and Keds for that matter, but a new pair to greet spring sounds pretty nice!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   There are things other than my face that could use lifting.  I found one of the differences in products that proudly wear the 'Anti-aging' banner is[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   The addition of humectants for dry aging skin, and the difference has been quite visible for me. [/COLOR]


  I think I have to get the keds so I don't have to but them full price on their site.  I'm using this new Neutrogena cleanser and moisturizer and I can clearly see a difference in my face. There's radiance and it looks even clearer than before. I had to drop Lush because even though I love their cleanser, I can never get through a whole tub of that stuff before the expiration date. It was wasteful.   I'm tempted to just get the creamy foundation again. I know that I like it so there's no risk. I had to throw out my old one because I was strict about the expiration date on it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Okay, I get your point now. I do use eye cream and moisturise regularly. Two years ago I used to think that since my skin is combination and I get breakouts often, I have to use every drying cream and mask that exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It appears lighter on Scar-Jo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm tempted to just get the creamy foundation again. I know that I like it so there's no risk. I had to throw out my old one because I was strict about the expiration date on it.


   There's nothing better than finding products that actually work and yield results that you can actually see!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 1, 2015)

Swatches of some of the matte lipsticks: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-matte-lipstick/
I love Desire and Inferno, I need to find which is the pinkish red that the model on the left was wearing.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches of some of the matte lipsticks: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-matte-lipstick/  I love Desire and Inferno, I need to find which is the pinkish red that the model on the left was wearing.


  Thanks, I like Fire and Passion. The lipsticks, too lol ;-)


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The lipsticks, too lol ;-)









 I love the names.

So I put the matte foundation on about 1 hour ago and I don't really like it. The coverage is medium, maybe if it's built up it would cover better blemishes and scars but I tried to blend it really well because the shade is way too dark for me. It looks more matte than the luminous one and it emphasizes my pores. I think it would be perfect for someone with combination/oily skin and not many imperfections. 
I'll go to Harrods after the 5th, so I can see the matte lipsticks, and I'll buy the luminous foundation.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Having trouble quoting but thanks for sharing your thoughts!  Glad you'll be checking out the lipsticks


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/dolce-matte-lipstick-review-swatches.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not sure if I should be upset or happy that we're getting only 6 of them


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/dolce-matte-lipstick-review-swatches.html :thud: The packaging     I'm not sure if I should be upset or happy that we're getting only 6 of them :lol:


  Omg if I didn't have those perfect NARS Audacious reds lol  But the packaging is too much like the Chanel Rouge Cocos to me. I liked the gold cases.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> But the packaging is too much like the Chanel Rouge Cocos to me. I liked the gold cases.


  I'm probably the only makeup.. let's say enthusiast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, who doesn't have even one Audacious lipstick! I haven't even seen them IRL


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm probably the only makeup.. let's say enthusiast  , who doesn't have even one Audacious lipstick! I haven't even seen them IRL


  I was impressed, especially by the reds!  I meant to get two lipsticks.  I ended up with seven.  And I'm still eyeing one more lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm probably the only makeup.. let's say enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Maggie I only have two of the Audacious lippys....Charlotte & Dominique, and I only got those because they are names of people near & dear to my


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And I'm still eyeing one more lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


  Yes lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm probably the only makeup.. let's say enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Like Meddy, I only have 2 (Anna and Dominique) and I only got them in December. I never saw them in the flesh before I got them either lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Like Meddy, I only have 2 (Anna and Dominique) and I only got them in December. I never saw them in the flesh before I got them either lol.


  Seriously? :lol: I thought everyone in that Nars thread went nuts on those things. I think I had ordered between 2 or 4 before I had seen them in store.


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I only subbed to that thread AFTER I bought mine. I had heard that it was a dangerous place


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I only subbed to that thread AFTER I bought mine. I had heard that it was a dangerous place :haha:


  It was the most insane thread I've been apart of. :lol: All the enabling. It's even funnier that in the beginning I was all like_ I'll pass _or_ I'll buy one to try it_. Cut to about a dozen later..


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It was the most insane thread I've been apart of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You choose some really nice ones though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Like Meddy, I only have 2 (Anna and Dominique) and I only got them in December. I never saw them in the flesh before I got them either lol.


   I wore Charlotte once and have not yet worn Dominique.  I didn't have the best experience ordering from NARS either and at my age, I'm no longer amenable to feeding 
  frenzies.  Also, when the Audacious lippies came on the scene, I was gobbling up Tom Ford's matte lippies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It was the most insane thread I've been apart of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


  Hush!  :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hush!


  Ha ha......can't catch me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nah nah!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ha ha......can't catch me:yaay: nah nah!!![/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore Charlotte once and have not yet worn Dominique.  I didn't have the best experience ordering from NARS either and at my age, I'm no longer amenable to feeding
> frenzies.  Also, when the Audacious lippies came on the scene, I was gobbling up Tom Ford's matte lippies.


  I haven't worn either of them out of the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Since we're doing the lipstick a day challenge, I keep wanting to save them for a special event lol. Lol @ feeding frenzies. I remember when your Dominique showed up long after you'd ordered it *smh* I've gotten infinitely better customer service when ordering from their boutiques. I'm happy to just get their stuff from Sephora though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I haven't worn either of them out of the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh me too for sure!  Nordies seems to have more of their products now too.


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh me too for sure!  Nordies seems to have more of their products now too.


  Yup. Most of my cosmetic shopping is either Nordies or Sephora. If Nordies did a similar 20% off sale like Sephora does, I would order from them almost exclusively.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup. Most of my cosmetic shopping is either Nordies or Sephora. If Nordies did a similar 20% off sale like Sephora does, I would order from them almost exclusively.


    You have to keep your eyes out for the sales at Nordies.  They often have price-match sales and or 10 % off.  I use those sales to get most of my staples like eye make
   remover and skincare products.


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have to keep your eyes out for the sales at Nordies.  They often have price-match sales and or 10 % off.  I use those sales to get most of my staples like eye make
> remover and skincare products.


  Yeah I do but whenever I see them there's nothing I want lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah I do but whenever I see them there's nothing I want lol.


 It is at 6 % now?? I told myself that was reason enough to pick up the smash box LE blush palette!! Of course I needed more blushes and from a brand I haven't even tried!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It is at 6 % now?? I told myself that was reason enough to pick up the smash box LE blush palette!! Of course I needed more blushes and from a brand I haven't even tried!!


  I'm a sucker for sales. That's how I ended up with two Edward Bess blushes at half price. I still need to pick up the new D&G one in Raspberry and the one called Sole. I'm trying to ignore the lippies lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah I do but whenever I see them there's nothing I want lol.


    Isn't that always the way?  I usually find my Dior skin care for sale.  Now I've gotten so spoiled by the sales that I refuse to pay full retail for it.


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---*That one called Sole is GORGEOUS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Isn't it just? It's right up my alley.

  That's how I feel about so many things. I'll never pay full price for brands like UD, Nars, The Balm, etc. because there's always a sale on the horizon. Worse yet, if I can get it somewhere else with a higher online rebate lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't it just? It's right up my alley.
> 
> That's how I feel about so many things. I'll never pay full price for brands like UD, Nars, The Balm, etc. because there's always a sale on the horizon. Worse yet, if I can get it somewhere else with a higher online rebate lol.


    YESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

I loooove shopping at the D&G counter in Harrods! I bought the foundation, a blush and 2 of the new lipsticks. I asked about the lipstick that the model on the left is wearing, the SA told me it's Flirt, I didn't buy it, so he gave me a mini one! I'll post swatches later.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Swatches of three of the matte lipsticks
  L-R: Desire, Inferno, Flirt

  They don't dry completely matte, I would say that the finish resembles the MAC satin one. They are crazy pigmented, I decided to try Desire yesterday and I applied it quickly without lip liner, let's just say that this is not a lipstick you can put on without a mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What really impressed me was that they are very long-lasting and fade evenly. Everyone, who knows me, can say that the only time when I don't have a coffee cup in my hand, is when I'm asleep. Therefore, I have to fix my lipstick on the top of my bottom lip aaaaall the time. I applied Desire around 4 pm (sorry about the messy application and the bad quality, I didn't notice that it's not focused; also I had lip balm underneath, it's way more matte without one) 



   I had coffee, water (from a bottle), dinner (I think it's very important to say that it included chicken wings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then had a shower and brushed my teeth and this is a picture from 11 pm:



  Obviously, the shade is completely different and this is a stain but I was really happy, that I still had colour on my bottom lip!


  What I didn't like:
  They are really pigmented, so they are messy! I left marks on my cup, bottle, etc. I think I'm used to matte lipsticks that dry completely on the lips and don't leave marks, I can even touch my lips and I'll have clean fingers. This is not the case here.
  The shade Inferno is almost identical to Amethyst from the regular line, which I own. The only difference is in the finish.

  I made a lot of comparison swatches but this post is too long, so I'll post them later.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks, I like Fire and Passion. The lipsticks, too lol ;-)[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I loooove shopping at the D&G counter in Harrods! I bought the foundation, a blush and 2 of the new lipsticks. I asked about the lipstick that the model on the left is wearing, the SA told me it's Flirt, I didn't buy it, so he gave me a mini one! I'll post swatches later.


   Great haul Maggie!!  Which blush did you get?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Thank you for the awesome swatches! I have loved every D&G lipstick I have ever purchased, including a ton of the Passion Fusion Gloss duos a few years ago. I think one of the Nordstroms near me finally has a counter, but I have yet to make it there yet. I am used to ordering blind when only Saks carried the brand. I am glad that more places now carry this brand. I need to pay more attention to it again.


  I don't have a lot of D&G products, I bought my first one last summer, but I've loved everything so far! I have Seduction, which is a nude, so I wear it very often and I really really like it. I also love the scent of the lip products!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches of three of the matte lipsticks
> L-R: Desire, Inferno, Flirt
> 
> They don't dry completely matte, I would say that the finish resembles the MAC satin one. They are crazy pigmented, I decided to try Desire yesterday and I applied it quickly without lip liner, let's just say that this is not a lipstick you can put on without a mirror
> ...


    Those lip colors are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul Maggie!!  Which blush did you get?


  Tan, I used it today for contouring and I'm really impressed! It's the perfect taupe and I no longer have to use eyeshadows for that


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't have a lot of D&G products, I bought my first one last summer, but I've loved everything so far! I have Seduction, which is a nude, so I wear it very often and I really really like it. I also love the scent of the lip products!


    I'm new to the brand as well.  I have not yet used the e/s quad. lip products and Np that I purchased but I'm slowing working through a ton of new items.  It's just a case of 
   makeup overload at the moment.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Tan, I used it today for contouring and I'm really impressed! It's the perfect taupe and* I no longer have to use eyeshadows for that*






Good move then!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

L-R: The first one should be MAC Cyber but I'm not 100% sure; Lingering Kiss, Runner, *Inferno*, Amethyst, TTT - clearly some of them look nothing like Inferno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I already said, it's almost identical to Amethyst, the next closest dupe would be TTT



  MAC Roxo, Deeply Adored, *Desire*, Inferno, Flirt, Riri Woo, Ruby Woo




  And a closer look at the last three.


  I'm glad that I don't have exact dupes


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Good move then!!!!








 I used to use bronzer but the taupe shades work so much better on my skintone, so a couple of months ago I started contouring with the taupe es from TF Unabashed


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone have the Seduction cream lipstick?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone have the Seduction cream lipstick?


 I do, it's very pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I do, it's very pretty!


  It looks pretty lol
  Do you have a swatch pic? There are so few D&G swatches.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It looks pretty lol Do you have a swatch pic? There are so few D&G swatches.


 I can take one tomorrow, the lighting is too bad now. I wish there were more swatches and reviews!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I can take one tomorrow, the lighting is too bad now. I wish there were more swatches and reviews!


 
  Me, too.


  The Monica lipsticks have quite a few, but for most of the other cream lipsticks (especially the newer ones, except Mandorla) and the lip and eye pencils, hardly anything.







  Thanks @mkoparanova !


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Me, too.
> 
> 
> The Monica lipsticks have quite a few, but for most of the other cream lipsticks (especially the newer ones, except Mandorla) and the lip and eye pencils, hardly anything.
> ...


  I want to get one of the Monica lipsticks but I can't decide which one. They should work a bit on their beauty marketing. They've had some gorgeous LE collections, which would've flown off the shelves, if they were released by a company like MAC. I love the leopard and the lace compacts!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I want to get one of the Monica lipsticks but I can't decide which one. They should work a bit on their beauty marketing. They've had some gorgeous LE collections, which would've flown off the shelves, if they were released by a company like MAC. I love the leopard and the lace compacts!


  Oh, I got into makeup after the Animalier collection, but I've seen pics. I've only seen the lace mascara tube. 

  Any of the Monica lipsticks would probably look lovely on you.
  I have Magnetic Monica, and although  don't wear it much because I've been playing around with other makeup, it's really deep and lovely.
  I tend to avoid anything even remotely close to it because it's good enough for me to have that one lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, I got into makeup after the Animalier collection, but I've seen pics. I've only seen the lace mascara tube.
> 
> Any of the Monica lipsticks would probably look lovely on you.
> I have Magnetic Monica, and although  don't wear it much because I've been playing around with other makeup, it's really deep and lovely.
> I tend to avoid anything even remotely close to it because it's good enough for me to have that one lol


 
















  I found these in my laptop, I got them last summer and they were my first D&G products. The Animalier bronzer was available in Harrods until a few week ago, I don't know why I didn't buy it because the pattern is an overspray. I only use that corner from the lace one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Magnetic Monica looks very pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I found these in my laptop, I got them last summer and they were my first D&G products. The Animalier bronzer was available in Harrods until a few week ago, I don't know why I didn't buy it because the pattern is an overspray. I only use that corner from the lace one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous, @mkoparanova!


  I also only use a teeny bit of the Chanel Camelia de Plumes and a small bit from a corner of the Burberry holiday 2014 highlighter lol
  Those may last decades!


  I went to Google that lace mascara lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Gorgeous, @mkoparanova!
> 
> 
> I also only use a teeny bit of the Chanel Camelia de Plumes and a small bit from a corner of the Burberry holiday 2014 highlighter lol
> ...


  The mascara is the only thing available on Harrods from these collections. At first I was surprised because I just saw that they are from 2010 and 2011 but they and the Ruby collections are shown on the D&G website and there are no other LE there. So maybe they produce new ones occasionaly? I'll check my codes tomorrow.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Cashmere:

  http://www.glitzandgrunge.com/2015/02/the-perfect-nude-lipstick-for-dark-skin.html

  http://rolasfountainofyouth.blogspot.com/2011/09/dolce-gabbana-makeup-review-smooth-eye.html


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The mascara is the only thing available on Harrods from these collections. At first I was surprised because I just saw that they are from 2010 and 2011 but they and the Ruby collections are shown on the D&G website and there are no other LE there. So maybe they produce new ones occasionaly? I'll check my codes tomorrow.


  So odd.

  I think lots of people would love their stuff.
  Like the lipsticks, and this older red compact looked so nice
  http://bayareafashionista.com/2014/12/11/dolce-gabbana-make-up-collectors-edition-for-the-holidays/

  Pat McGrath does such amazing work, too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So odd.
> 
> I think lots of people would love their stuff.
> Like the lipsticks, and this older red compact looked so nice
> ...


  I have this compact too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted pictures here a few months ago. I bought the highlighter, the bronzer was a bit orange on my skin.


  I love Pat McGrath's work! She also did the makeup for the fashion show a few weeks ago, the models looked gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have this compact too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL It's so nice, I didn't even look for what's in it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/search?q=dolce+gabbana

  She has swatches of all of the foundation shades! 


  I *need* that Mandorla lipstick


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 15, 2015)

@awickedshape










I was surprised at how it swatched on my hand, so I did a lip swatch too


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> @awickedshape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It look so pretty on you Thanks!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches of three of the matte lipsticks
> L-R: Desire, Inferno, Flirt
> 
> They don't dry completely matte, I would say that the finish resembles the MAC satin one. They are crazy pigmented, I decided to try Desire yesterday and I applied it quickly without lip liner, let's just say that this is not a lipstick you can put on without a mirror
> ...


  Thanks for posting Maggie. If it's one I think I will need for certain, it'll be that vampy goodness that is Inferno!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> L-R: The first one should be MAC Cyber but I'm not 100% sure; Lingering Kiss, Runner, *Inferno*, Amethyst, TTT - clearly some of them look nothing like Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ughhh, that first pic has sealed it. I was saying Inferno reminds of me of TTT and there they are, swatched side by side, almost looking like twins separated at birth!

  Does anyone know where in the US sells the matte line? I didn't see it on Saks or Sephora as yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/search?q=dolce+gabbana
> 
> She has swatches of all of the foundation shades!
> 
> ...


  She looks so adorable....and what a great job she did with the foundation swatches!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So odd.
> 
> I think lots of people would love their stuff.
> Like the lipsticks, and this older red compact looked so nice
> ...


    You gotta love a good red!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> @awickedshape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh  that's lovely!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhh, that first pic has sealed it. I was saying Inferno reminds of me of TTT and there they are, swatched side by side, almost looking like twins separated at birth!
> 
> Does anyone know where in the US sells the matte line? I didn't see it on Saks or Sephora as yet.


  It's gorgeous! I tried it on last night and it's really close to TTT, just a bit less matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So odd.
> 
> I think lots of people would love their stuff.
> Like the lipsticks, and this older red compact looked so nice
> ...


    You gotta love a good red!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You gotta love a good red!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You gotta love a good red!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


   Oh, yes! I told [@]mkoparanova[/@] I didn't even look to see what was in it, it was just too pretty lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh  that's lovely!!!![/COLOR]


   It is!  Thank you again [@]mkoparanova[/@]! I feel like sending D&G an email to beg them to send some samples to bloggers lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

I didn't even realize all of this was going on https://www.yahoo.com/style/hollywood-calls-for-a-boycott-of-dolce-gabbana-113744877113.html


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't even realize all of this was going on https://www.yahoo.com/style/hollywood-calls-for-a-boycott-of-dolce-gabbana-113744877113.html


 Oh man really!! They were just out of one controversy!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't even realize all of this was going on https://www.yahoo.com/style/hollywood-calls-for-a-boycott-of-dolce-gabbana-113744877113.html


  I read about it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is an absolutely horrible thing to say!! 
  And you would think that people that famous would have someone, who makes sure they don't mess up so badly in printed interviews.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh man really!! They were just out of one controversy!!


  Right?
  That tax stuff was so heavy. Celebs are boycotting now. Yikes.


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I read about it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  At the end of the day, people will say things they regret (or not) whether they have good PR teams or not because that is what people do. I really want to see the full interview because I'm so wary these days of the media and their sensationalism. It's like everything someone says or does these days is just blown out of proportion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't even realize all of this was going on https://www.yahoo.com/style/hollywood-calls-for-a-boycott-of-dolce-gabbana-113744877113.html


   That's because it just happened.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> At the end of the day, people will say things they regret (or not) whether they have good PR teams or not because that is what people do. I really want to see the full interview because I'm so wary these days of the media and their sensationalism. It's like everything someone says or does these days is just blown out of proportion.


  ......and since when did anyone declare their words the Gospel according to Dolce & Gabbana...who care what they say and/or believe.


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ......and since when did anyone declare their words the Gospel according to Dolce & Gabbana...*who care what they say and/or believe.*


  For sure! Nothing any one does these days surprises me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> For sure! Nothing any one does these days surprises me.


 EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I read about it yesterday hboy:  This is an absolutely horrible thing to say!!  And you would think that people that famous would have someone, who makes sure they don't mess up so badly in printed interviews.





Shars said:


> At the end of the day, people will say things they regret (or not) whether they have good PR teams or not because *that is what people do*. I really want to see the full interview because I'm so wary these days of the media and their sensationalism. It's like everything someone says or does these days is just blown out of proportion.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's because it just happened.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]......and since when did anyone declare their words the Gospel according to Dolce & Gabbana...who care what they say and/or believe.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:shrugs: [/COLOR]





Shars said:


> For sure! Nothing any one does these days surprises me.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]EXACTLY!!!!![/COLOR]


  I agree that some things can be blown out of proportion in a sensitive, uber-PC climate.    There are people who "slip" and reveal their feelings like JP Guerlain and Galiano smh  For someone else, it may not matter but for people who support the brand and could not have children other than by IVF, or who support gay rights, they could have valid reasons for feeling like they need to disassociate.  Time will tell what impact it will have.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Time will tell what impact it will have.


  I agree. However, people seem to have short memories so once all the hype/controversy dies down, (most) people will forgive and support again. It's a by-product of consumerism unfortunately.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree. However, people seem to have short memories so once all the hype/controversy dies down, (most) people will forgive and support again. It's a by-product of consumerism unfortunately.


   I think they may lose some people permanently if it hits very close to home but perhaps just a few as I *so* agree re: consumerism.  Companies can get away with a lot because we still want that product!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree. However, *people seem to have short memories* so once all the hype/controversy dies down, (most) people will forgive and support again. It's a by-product of consumerism unfortunately.


 


  Elton John not even a whole day after his statement


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Elton John not even a whole day after his statement :haha:


  Lol Eh, is he taking out the supposed trash?  First I read it was an old pic, then that it was Photoshopped lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Elton John not even a whole day after his statement


  LOL! If this was indeed photoshopped, it's still pretty darn funny.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! If this was indeed photoshopped, it's still pretty darn funny.


 “This picture has been photoshopped, he was NOT carrying that bag,” a rep told the _Mirror_. “He was carrying a BLACK BRIEF CASE!”
To complicate matters, a few hours later John’s spokesperson reaffirmed that there was, after all, no briefcase, and that John was indeed sporting a D&G bag.
“It seems it was an old bag with food in it had no clothes from DG in it,” the person told the _Mirror_. Apparently John reuses his shopping bags for the purpose of on-the-go lunch.




  Surely he can find another bag to use? It's starting to look like a PR stunt. 
  I watched an interview today, where Domenico explains why he said that and it sounds ok. I still don't agree but now I respect his opinion, everyone has the right to express one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Elton John not even a whole day after his statement


   Hysterical!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> “This picture has been photoshopped, he was NOT carrying that bag,” a rep told the _Mirror_. “He was carrying a BLACK BRIEF CASE!”
> To complicate matters, a few hours later John’s spokesperson reaffirmed that there was, after all, no briefcase, and that John was indeed sporting a D&G bag.
> “It seems it was an old bag with food in it had no clothes from DG in it,” the person told the _Mirror_. Apparently John reuses his shopping bags for the purpose of on-the-go lunch.
> 
> ...






....and I ordered a D & G blush and lipstick today!


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> “This picture has been photoshopped, he was NOT carrying that bag,” a rep told the _Mirror_. “He was carrying a BLACK BRIEF CASE!”
> To complicate matters, *a few hours later John’s spokesperson reaffirmed that there was, after all, no briefcase, and that John was indeed sporting a D&G bag.*
> “It seems it was an old bag with food in it had no clothes from DG in it,” the person told the _Mirror_. Apparently John reuses his shopping bags for the purpose of on-the-go lunch.
> 
> ...


  Oh the drama!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So true.


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ....and I ordered a D & G blush and lipstick today!


  But of course!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't respect what he had to say about the issue of family at all, but I'm not so offended that I wouldn't purchase D&G in the future. It just doesn't rank high enough on my scale to make me swear off their products, but it is enough for me to remember the comments and for it to taint my thoughts of the brand from here on out. What he said mostly was just foolish, IMO. Especially considering his own situation.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

It really was quite a silly (and, to some, offensive) thing to say when there are so many types of families in the world but it's out there, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Mirella (Mar 23, 2015)

Few days ago I`ve received DG Matte Lipstick in shade Lover. I really like this matte texture, the best matte lipstick ever. And now I need more of these :eyelove:  This is my Lover :bump:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And on my lips, realistic shade on this photo, no filters


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Mirella said:


>


  Gorgeous! Do you have Pleasure Bomb? That's exactly how it looks on my lips. I think I need this


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 23, 2015)

Goodness! If that's a dupe for Pleasure Bomb, I'm in trouble.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

sweeTnChic said:


> Goodness! If that's a dupe for Pleasure Bomb, I'm in trouble.


  It looks almost red on my lips but it's fuchsia on most people, so I'm not sure if this would be an universal dupe.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 23, 2015)

Mirella said:


>


  OOOOhhhhh, that is LOVE indeed!!  Just when I told myself I had enough vibrant lipsticks and I should be getting more soft pinks .... these come out in gorgeous _vibrant_ colors!


----------



## Mirella (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have Pleasure Bomb to compare, sorry. Now I'm on a mission to purchase Ruby.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Mirella said:


> Now I'm on a mission to purchase Ruby.


----------



## Mirella (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you. So I will reconsider Desire if it's not dupe for Heaux. On your swatches it is pretty purple to me. But this can wait, first Ruby.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Mirella said:


> For those who are considering Monica's lipsticks be aware that darker shades are bleeding over lip line.


  Hmm I think it looks purplish only on the last lip swatch, which is basically the stain left after many hours. I don't want to mislead you, it would be best, if you can see them irl. I have a sample of Rebel and I think that's the closest thing to Heaux I own, tell me if you want a swatch. 


  btw I opened the link in your signature and I managed to read the review of the D&G lipstick. I'm always happy, when I can understand something in a language, that I don't speak


----------



## Mirella (Mar 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Mirella said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. So I will reconsider Desire if it's not dupe for Heaux. On your swatches it is pretty purple to me. But this can wait, first Ruby.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Mirella said:


> Thank you, it would be great if you could compare Desire and Rebel


----------



## Mirella (Mar 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Mirella said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, it would be great if you could compare Desire and Rebel


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't respect what he had to say about the issue of family at all, but I'm not so offended that I wouldn't purchase D&G in the future. It just doesn't rank high enough on my scale to make me swear off their products, but it is enough for me to remember the comments and for it to taint my thoughts of the brand from here on out. What he said mostly was just foolish, IMO. Especially considering his own situation.


    I couldn't agree more Shontay!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mirella said:


>


    Gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered D & G lipstick in Delicious, 415 and it's due to arrive today along w/ Luminous Cheek Blush in Sole


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I ordered D & G lipstick in Delicious, 415 and it's due to arrive today along w/ Luminous Cheek Blush in Sole[/COLOR]:happydance:


  :cheer: You're gonna love Delicious.   Looking through Sephora online in anticipation for the sale and I realize I've never smelled the D&G Floral Drops perfume. I'll give that a whiff and see if I like it.


----------



## Mirella (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mirella said:
> 
> 
> > Few days ago I`ve received DG Matte Lipstick in shade Lover. I really like this matte texture, the best matte lipstick ever. And now I need more of these :eyelove:    This is my Lover :bump:
> ...


  Thank you very much ! I have Sole blush also and usually use it during summer with DG Cosmopolitan or MAC Ablaze lipsticks.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about the lipstick. I want to see more pictures, the quad looks pretty.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/04/exclusive-dolce-make-up-summer-shine.html


----------



## Mizani (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello ladies!!  I know I am new to this thread but not completely new to D&G lipsticks.  I literally just came across news that they have introduced a line of matte lips.  About time, I'm so excited!!  However, I am a bit concerned.  I know that there are 13 shades total, but so far the US Sites that have these only carry about 8 or so.  I am hoping they aren't pulling a YSL where certain colors won't/can't be sold in North America.  :-(  I'm interested in Dolce Jealous but haven't seen it available for purchase. I also need some swatches. T  





mkoparanova said:


> Swatches of three of the matte lipsticks L-R: Desire, Inferno, Flirt  They don't dry completely matte, I would say that the finish resembles the MAC satin one. They are crazy pigmented, I decided to try Desire yesterday and I applied it quickly without lip liner, let's just say that this is not a lipstick you can put on without a mirror :lol:  What really impressed me was that they are very long-lasting and fade evenly. Everyone, who knows me, can say that the only time when I don't have a coffee cup in my hand, is when I'm asleep. Therefore, I have to fix my lipstick on the top of my bottom lip aaaaall the time. I applied Desire around 4 pm (sorry about the messy application and the bad quality, I didn't notice that it's not focused; also I had lip balm underneath, it's way more matte without one)
> 
> I had coffee, water (from a bottle), dinner (I think it's very important to say that it included chicken wings :lol: ), then had a shower and brushed my teeth and this is a picture from 11 pm:
> 
> Obviously, the shade is completely different and this is a stain but I was really happy, that I still had colour on my bottom lip!   What I didn't like: They are really pigmented, so they are messy! I left marks on my cup, bottle, etc. I think I'm used to matte lipsticks that dry completely on the lips and don't leave marks, I can even touch my lips and I'll have clean fingers. This is not the case here. The shade Inferno is almost identical to Amethyst from the regular line, which I own. The only difference is in the finish.  I made a lot of comparison swatches but this post is too long, so I'll post them later.


   Thank you so much for the swatches.  Dolce colors are hard to come by.  If you do get a chance to go back, would you mind swatching Dolce Jealous?  I hate that after googling I can't find official shade descriptions of any of the colors.   





awickedshape said:


> It looks pretty lol Do you have a swatch pic? There are so few D&G swatches.


  There really are so few D&G swatches.  I'm sure it is due to them being so exclusive for one.  For instance, I live in a large metro area and we don't have one D&G makeup counter anywhere.  It would be nice if Neiman's had a counter.  With so little swatches and no counters, most people have to order sight unseen.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

Mizani said:


> There really are so few D&G swatches. I'm sure it is due to them being so exclusive for one. For instance, I live in a large metro area and we don't have one D&G makeup counter anywhere. It would be nice if Neiman's had a counter. With so little swatches and no counters, most people have to order sight unseen.


  Not at all! I'm actually planning to go to the store this weekend, I'll swatch it. I wasn't sure whether to buy Jealous or Inferno (the two darkest ones) but the SA suggested Inferno, as it's more unique - the only shade that it's not red in the collection. Jealous is a very nice dark burgundy, I'd buy it if I didn't have so many similar lipsticks and if I wore red more often. 

  As far as I know, Harrods is the only place to buy D&G makeup in England. I wish they had more counters!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Hello ladies!!  I know I am new to this thread but not completely new to D&G lipsticks.  I literally just came across news that they have introduced a line of matte lips.  About time, I'm so excited!!  However, I am a bit concerned.  I know that there are 13 shades total, but so far the US Sites that have these only carry about 8 or so.  I am hoping they aren't pulling a YSL where certain colors won't/can't be sold in North America.  :-(  I'm interested in Dolce Jealous but haven't seen it available for purchase. I also need some swatches. T Thank you so much for the swatches.  Dolce colors are hard to come by.  If you do get a chance to go back, would you mind swatching Dolce Jealous?  I hate that after googling I can't find official shade descriptions of any of the colors. There really are so few D&G swatches.  I'm sure it is due to them being so exclusive for one.  For instance, I live in a large metro area and we don't have one D&G makeup counter anywhere.  It would be nice if Neiman's had a counter.  With so little swatches and no counters, most people have to order sight unseen.


   Hi [@]Mizani[/@]!  Yes, I saw that Saks only has ten of the Dolce Mattes. I hope bloggers get some to swatch. As much as I like the classic cream formula, for choosing colours swatches surely help,  it really does suck to order "blind".


----------



## Mizani (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Not at all! I'm actually planning to go to the store this weekend, I'll swatch it. I wasn't sure whether to buy Jealous or Inferno (the two darkest ones) but the SA suggested Inferno, as it's more unique - the only shade that it's not red in the collection. Jealous is a very nice dark burgundy, I'd buy it if I didn't have so many similar lipsticks and if I wore red more often.
> 
> As far as I know, Harrods is the only place to buy D&G makeup in England. I wish they had more counters!


  Hello dear!  Thank you so much.  I would much appreciate a swatch of Jealous.  Like I mentioned, I would have to order it sight unseen but I'm glad you at least have a counter!! 

  So Jealous is a dark burgundy?  I'm just thankful to get a description of it because as we all know, company 'swatches' aren't accurate most of the time.  LOL! 

  I was also interested in Inferno but I did see a swatch of that online before seeing your swatch in this thread.  It is pretty but similar to colors I already own so I've decided to pass.  Then there is Dolce Desire which seems very pretty but then I saw Jealous and became fixated on that one instead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm determined to get one of these.  It is just a matter of which one.

  Oh and I need to correct some info in my previous thread.  I just went back to the Saks website and they do indeed have Jealous.  Guess it wasn't showing up properly on my tablet.  Once I get a swatch then I can make my final decision.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, I saw that Saks only has ten of the Dolce Mattes. I hope bloggers get some to swatch. As much as I like the classic cream formula, for choosing colours swatches surely help, *it really does suck to order "blind".*


Hello back!!

  And it most certainly does!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/04/exclusive-dolce-make-up-summer-shine.html


   I'm just not drawn to their eyeshadows. I like the compact but not the layout and the way they combine the shades. Their lipsticks mostly look attractive to me (not that blue though lol is that a balm?)


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Hello dear!  Thank you so much.  I would much appreciate a swatch of Jealous.  Like I mentioned, I would have to order it sight unseen but I'm glad you at least have a counter!!
> 
> So Jealous is a dark burgundy?  I'm just thankful to get a description of it because as we all know, company 'swatches' aren't accurate most of the time.  LOL!
> 
> ...


  I only have one quad - Desert. It's great for everyday makeup but I feel like I can't properly judge the brand's eyeshadows by a neutral matte quad. I'd try the new quad - the shades look perfect for me (from what I can see). I also want to see the new illuminator - I love Eva - and the Nude Lilac NP. 
  "Creamy, lustrous Shine Lipstick in a new shade of Light Blue is the perfect choice for Summer lips with its compact texture and an iridescent pale blue, semi-sheer finish." I'll definitely skip that


----------



## Mizani (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'll try to swatch as many lipsticks as possible, the SAs there are very nice, so I think they wouldn't mind.


  Good to hear!  Thank you thank you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'll try to swatch as many lipsticks as possible, the SAs there are very nice, so I think they wouldn't mind.      I only have one quad - Desert. It's great for everyday makeup but I feel like I can't properly judge the brand's eyeshadows by a neutral matte quad. I'd try the new quad - the shades look perfect for me (from what I can see). I also want to see the new illuminator - I love Eva - and the Nude Lilac NP.  "Creamy, lustrous Shine Lipstick in a new shade of Light Blue is the perfect choice for Summer lips with its compact texture and an iridescent pale blue, semi-sheer finish." I'll definitely skip that :lol:


  Compact texture? That's a first lol I can't do anything with that shade myself.  Is Desert the quad you have in the Animalier packaging? Those particular shades are nice and well-curated.  Something about the layout of the interior of the eyeshadow quads bug me aesthetically lol perhaps I should try one and see it in person ;-)  I'm still mulling over Seduction.  There is just so much makeup out there lol Right now the Gucci lipsticks are tempting me but also frustrating me with the aforementioned lack of swatches.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Right now the Gucci lipsticks are tempting me but also frustrating me with the aforementioned lack of swatches.


  Yes, it's in the Animalier packaging - that's the reason I bought it lol  I didn't like the combination of shades in the spring palette - I wouldn't wear bright yellow or pink with black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't really looked at their permanent quads - with LE collections coming out all the time from so many brands I rarely buy permanent products.

  I love Seduction and I wear it quite often. I want to try Gucci makeup but the lack of swatches/reviews and counters stop me from buying anything. It's expensive - I can't order something I've seen only on a promo picture, considering I won't be able to return it. I'll wait until they are available in a store.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes, it's in the Animalier packaging - that's the reason I bought it lol  I didn't like the combination of shades in the spring palette - I wouldn't wear bright yellow or pink with black :lol:  I haven't really looked at their permanent quads - with LE collections coming out all the time from so many brands I rarely buy permanent products.  I love Seduction and I wear it quite often. I want to try Gucci makeup but the lack of swatches/reviews and counters stop me from buying anything. It's expensive - I can't order something I've seen only on a promo picture, considering I won't be able to return it. I'll wait until they are available in a store.


  Re: Spring quad, I really didn't like those colours together.   I do like the Gucci products I tried BUT it was a risk for me. I went on [@]sarabeautime[/@]'s (ColourMeLoud blog) swatches.  There are hardly any lipstick swatches out there.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Nothing really grabs me but I still want to see them irl.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> L-R: The first one should be MAC Cyber but I'm not 100% sure; Lingering Kiss, Runner, *Inferno*, Amethyst, TTT - clearly some of them look nothing like Inferno :lol:  As I already said, it's almost identical with Amethyst, the next closest dupe would be TTT
> 
> MAC Roxo, Deeply Adored, *Desire*, Inferno, Flirt, Riri Woo, Ruby Woo
> 
> And a closer look at the last three.   I'm glad that I don't have exact dupes :lol:


  Thanks  for these swatches too.  You really think that Inferno is the same as Amethyst, just in a different finish?   I own Amethyst.  I was afraid Inferno was going to be too dark.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Thanks  for these swatches too.  You really think that Inferno is the same as Amethyst, just in a different finish?   I own Amethyst.  I was afraid Inferno was going to be too dark.


  When I was taking these pictures, it was dark - I looked at them now and Inferno is a tad more purple. They look the same, if you don't look closely. I tried to take some pictures but I'm not sure if they are very helpful: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  They definitely look different on pictures with flash but IMO you don't need both, unless you wear this shade all the time.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> When I was taking these pictures, it was dark - I looked at them now and Inferno is a tad more purple. They look the same, if you don't look closely. I tried to take some pictures but I'm not sure if they are very helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much dear.  Is Inferno on the bottom in your hand swatch?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Thanks so much dear. Is Inferno on the bottom in your hand swatch?


  Yes, the matte one.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 17, 2015)

http://babillages.net/2015/04/14/maquillage-dolcegabbana-summer-shine/
  I really like the quad! The duo and the lipstick look so cute but I could never wear them.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://babillages.net/2015/04/14/maquillage-dolcegabbana-summer-shine/ I really like the quad! The duo and the lipstick look so cute but I could never wear them.


  Yeah, those aren't exactly my colors.  :lol:


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 18, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Yeah, those aren't exactly my colors.


  I might actually get the blue lipstick, if it's just shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll have your swatches next weekend, I got an email that they'll be having 10% off everything on Friday and Saturday, so I decided to go then.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I might actually get the blue lipstick, if it's just shimmer :lol:   I'll have your swatches next weekend, I got an email that they'll be having 10% off everything on Friday and Saturday, so I decided to go then.


  LOL @ shimmer!  And oh okay regarding the swatches.  I don't blame you for taking advantage of a sale!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Nothing really grabs me but I still want to see them irl.


   I'd like a closer look at the nail polish and the nude lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://babillages.net/2015/04/14/maquillage-dolcegabbana-summer-shine/
> I really like the quad! The duo and the lipstick look so cute but I could never wear them.


    The colors in quad remind me of the TF summer eye & cheek palette...pretty but I'm sure I already have something 
   close to it already and I've also ordered the TF palette. My family would have me committed if I wore that lipstick.
   I wouldn't wear the duo either but it looks cute.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The colors in quad remind me of the TF summer eye & cheek palette...pretty but I'm sure I already have something
> close to it already and I've also ordered the TF palette. *My family would have me committed if I wore that lipstick.*
> I wouldn't wear the duo either but it looks cute.







  They remind me of the TF palette too but lately I've been using similar shades a lot so *maybe* I can justify buying both


----------



## Mizani (Apr 23, 2015)

I was thinking about getting one of these matte lipstick jewels in a couple of months but I think I am going to move it up pending swatches. Summer is coming and I can only get them ordering online so I need to take advantage that it is going to be 'cool' next week.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

I could only swatch 3 of them. @Mizani  Jealous is the darkest one. Then the one in the middle is Lover and last one must be Ruby but I'm not 100% sure. I swatched too many products! 

  The SA let me see the testers of the summer collection!! She was wearing the peachy NP and it looked amazing! I swatched the blue lipstick - that's a few swipes. It's definitely interesting. The illuminator is GORGEOUS! The base is the same as Eva but the fine glitter is pink, purple, green... so many colours! I'll be definitely buying it. The collection will be out in the UK on May 1st. 
  I just realized that I didn't pay any attention to the quad. I now remember seeing it in the drawer but it probably wasn't impressive, since it didn't even ring a bell - that was the item I was most interested in!


----------



## Mizani (Apr 25, 2015)

Oooohhhh, thank you so much Mkoparanova!!  You don't know how much I appreciate it!  I think I'm going to place my order soon!!  Quick question,  how did the formula feel for Jealous?   I know consistency can change from color to color within the same formula.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Oooohhhh, thank you so much Mkoparanova!! You don't know how much I appreciate it! I think I'm going to place my order soon!! Quick question, how did the formula feel for Jealous? I know consistency can change from color to color within the same formula.


  I'm glad I helped! I'd say the formula of the whole collection is pretty much the same. It did apply just a bit patchy at first but I think that's normal with dark matte lipsticks. I experienced that with Inferno but I had no problems, when I wore it.


----------



## Mizani (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh good.  Thanks so much!   Just hate that D&G Beauty is so exclusive,  but I guess that makes it that much more special!   :-D


----------



## mkoparanova (May 1, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/dolce-and-gabbana-summer-shine-collection-review-swatches.html


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/dolce-and-gabbana-summer-shine-collection-review-swatches.html


  Hmm, I like how Apricot, Shine On and Peachy look. Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (May 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hmm, I like how Apricot, Shine On and Peachy look. Thanks!


  Apricot looks really nice!! Isnt it part of the perm lineup??


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Apricot looks really nice!! Isnt it part of the perm lineup??


  I have no clue lol I only know Sole Oh, and Tan


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjGsBFEn5Y - the first 6 minutes. The box is gorgeous, I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to see the collection, I'll probably be able to do that on Wednesday. I have a feeling that I'll be going home with the blue lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The SA told me that it would look beautiful tapped in the middle of the lips. The quad is very similar to Desert - the shades sound the same - chocolate brown, orangey brown, nude and shimmery champagne


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I wish they'd make more rosy/brown nude lipsticks. Honey is still a bit light on me. It looks so good in the tube and feels so great on the lips, though.


  Beautiful ! Perfect on you.


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful ! Perfect on you.


   Thank you [@]Dominique33[/@] :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I could only swatch 3 of them. @Mizani  Jealous is the darkest one. Then the one in the middle is Lover and last one must be Ruby but I'm not 100% sure. I swatched too many products!
> 
> The SA let me see the testers of the summer collection!! She was wearing the peachy NP and it looked amazing! I swatched the blue lipstick - that's a few swipes. It's definitely interesting. The illuminator is GORGEOUS! The base is the same as Eva but the fine glitter is pink, purple, green... so many colours! I'll be definitely buying it. The collection will be out in the UK on May 1st.
> I just realized that I didn't pay any attention to the quad. I now remember seeing it in the drawer but it probably wasn't impressive, since it didn't even ring a bell - that was the item I was most interested in!


  Wow---such beautiful rich colors!!!!  The illuminator looks a bit like the Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder.  I'd buy it anyway!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---such beautiful rich colors!!!!  The illuminator looks a bit like the Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder.  I'd buy it anyway!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 You're probably talking about the blue lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You're probably talking about the blue lipstick


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that a swatch of the blue lipstick???


  Yes! The SA showed me the tester a week before the launch - it's very frosty and quite sheer - I swiped it at least 4 times. I'm considering a purchase


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-summer-shine/

  I bought Peachy and Luna today


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-summer-shine/
> 
> I bought Peachy and Luna today


 So, Peachy is a nail lacquer and Luna is what?  Peachy is pretty.  I recently purchased Dior Milly which is a little deeper peach than Peachy.
  I'm not generally wowed by this collection are you?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So, Peachy is a nail lacquer and Luna is what?


  The illuminator! I'll try to post swatches tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The illuminator! I'll try to post swatches tomorrow.


  Oh.  Is that a beauty powder?  OK!!  Thanks!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh.  Is that a beauty powder?  OK!!  Thanks!!


  Yes! For me it's a finishing powder with some fine glitter, it's really pretty!

  I've posted pictures of Eva: 
  http://www.specktra.net/t/142073/dolce-gabbana-makeup/90#post_2851796

  Eva is yellowish with gold glitter and Luna is quite pink with pink glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes! For me it's a finishing powder with some fine glitter, it's really pretty!
> 
> I've posted pictures of Eva:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/142073/dolce-gabbana-makeup/90#post_2851796
> ...


   Thanks.  It sounds lovely!!!


----------



## Mizani (May 11, 2015)

I may or may not have just ordered another matte lipstick in shade Dolce Desire.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I may or may not have just ordered another matte lipstick in shade Dolce Desire.


  Oooh. I was looking at that and Inferno. I tried them on at the counter in Saks last month plus another one that is more brown but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The illuminator! I'll try to post swatches tomorrow.


   I would love to see swatches of luna


----------



## mkoparanova (May 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I would love to see swatches of luna


  Oh I forgot about that! I'll try to make some tomorrow but on me it's basically a finishing powder (not translucent, so it might look ashy on darker skin tones) with pink shimmer.


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2015)

I am very light  i wonder how does it compare to guerlain meteorites as a finishing powder?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am very light  i wonder how does it compare to guerlain meteorites as a finishing powder?


  Hm I wouldn't say they are similar. I have Teint rose and tbh I don't use them often. They don't look very good on me because my skin is not perfect and they are very illuminating. The D&G illuminators are more like non-drying mattifying powders with some very very fine glitter. I'll try both of them again tomorrow because I haven't used the meteorites in a long time and I might not remember correctly.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hm I wouldn't say they are similar. I have Teint rose and tbh I don't use them often. They don't look very good on me because my skin is not perfect and they are very illuminating. The D&G illuminators are more like non-drying mattifying powders with some very very fine glitter. I'll try both of them again tomorrow because I haven't used the meteorites in a long time and I might not remember correctly.


  I was thinking they look rather powdery /chalky---at least the swatches that I saw gave that appearance.  It doesn't appear that Luna/7 has been released here.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was thinking they look rather powdery /chalky---at least the swatches that I saw gave that appearance.  It doesn't appear that Luna/7 has been released here.


  I haven't noticed that before - in an old review Karen from Makeup and beauty blog says that Eva looks powdery on her but it would be amazing on lighter skin tones. However, she is wearing it in a review from last winter: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/dolce-gabbana-holiday-collection-2014/

  I personally really like it but I probably would've been disappointed if I have ordered it online as a illuminator or as they describe it "The delicate blend of pearlescent tones can be used to create a radiant glow or to highlight the eyes and cheekbones." 

@Monsy I tried taking pictures but I'm not sure if they are helpful:


Eva, Luna



Eva, Luna - no flash





Luna, Eva - VERY heavy swatches + flash


----------



## Mizani (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh. I was looking at that and Inferno. I tried them on at the counter in Saks last month plus another one that is more brown but I can't remember the name.


  The brownish one is probably Dolce Jealous.  Believe it or not, the lipliner that complimented that color the best on me was MAC's Nightmoth.  :lol:  I do find Inferno intriguing but I have way too many dark purples already.  However, if it was jut a liitle lighter I might consider it (like Tom Ford's Black Dahlia.)  I just find D&G's lipsticks intriguing because they are so hard to come by. They are mysterious.  Hee hee!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I haven't noticed that before - in an old review Karen from Makeup and beauty blog says that Eva looks powdery on her but it would be amazing on lighter skin tones. However, she is wearing it in a review from last winter: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/dolce-gabbana-holiday-collection-2014/
> 
> I personally really like it but I probably would've been disappointed if I have ordered it online as a illuminator or as they describe it "The delicate blend of pearlescent tones can be used to create a radiant glow or to highlight the eyes and cheekbones."
> 
> ...


   I can see the small shimmers but it otherwise appears flat and w/o much luminosity.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I do find Inferno intriguing but I have way too many dark purples already. However, if it was jut a liitle lighter I might consider it (like Tom Ford's Black Dahlia.) I just find D&G's lipsticks intriguing because they are so hard to come by. They are mysterious. Hee hee!


  Ok cool. Thanks. On the plus side, the lipsticks are sooo pigmented!!
  I agree re the exclusivity. You feel like a secret agent with a new weapon haha.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can see the small shimmers but it otherwise appears flat and w/o much luminosity.


  That's what I like about it - there's no luminosity! Products like the meteorites are gorgeous on some people but they enhance my pores and any imperfections and the D&G powders give me the photoshop effect + some sparkle.


----------



## Mizani (May 15, 2015)

My Dolce Desire arrived today!!

  I haven't put it on but I did do a quick swatch on the back of my hand to compare it with other colors.  Off the top of my head, I thought it would be close to MAC's Absolute Power, but after also swatching MAC's Frank N Furter, Salon Rouge, and Stunner, it looks the closest to FnF.  In comparison, FnF has a bit more red undertone.  Salon Rouge is more berry where Desire is more pinkish.  But all three are pretty close.


----------



## Mizani (May 15, 2015)

Desire also doesn't appear to be as dark as I had expected.  Semi disappointed there.  With that being said, I might wind up taking a risk on Dolce Inferno after all!  Maybe it isn't super dark.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mizani (May 19, 2015)

Okay, had a chance to wear Desire over the weekend.  On Saturday I paired it with MAC lip liner Vino.  On Sunday, Nightmoth.  I prefer it with Vino.  I might pair it with Currant later on to see how it looks.  Anyways, this baby is SUPER PIGMENTED.  They ain't lying.  LOL!  I think Desire has more pigmentation than Jealous, which is no slacker itself.  I managed to eat pizza Saturday night with garlic butter dipping sauce and my lipstick barely faded.  Couldn't believe it!

  On me, Desire looks more berry both swatched on the back of my hand and on my lips.  I personally wouldn't classify it as being a red at all.  Even in the tube.  So I was initially disappointed it wasn't more red and darker, but I don't regret buying it.  It is still pretty!

  Since I've come to the conclusion that Dolce Inferno might not be as dark as I imagined based on more swatches and because the formula is so great and long lasting, I went ahead and ordered it, this time from Nordstrom's (the other two Jealous and Desire came from Saks.com).  It should be here on Thursday!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


    I think I might need that NP------although I'm sure I have a dupe for it in my stash, a girl can never have too many pastel lilac NPs.


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

-


----------



## Mizani (May 22, 2015)

My Dolce Inferno arrived!!  Can't wait to wear it!

  In the meantime, I did a comparison with several hand swatches.  I compared it to NARS' Ingrid, Train Bleu, Volga, MAC's Instigator, Living Legend, and Lingering Kiss, Tom Ford's Black Dahlia, and D&G's Amethyst.  Out of all of them, I think Inferno compares the closest to Volga.  I had then looked at the swatches in natural, albeit overcast light, and realized that Inferno has a blue-tinge to it.  So then on a whim I swatched MAC's Night Violet.  Inferno is in between Volga (which leans more red) and Night Violet (which leans more blue) in comparison.


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2015)

I finally dug into a D&G lipstick sample card I've been holding onto forever. Unfortunately, I absolutely adore Nude Monica.  I've tried to avoid this brand because it's not accessible in my area- and I live in one of the largest metropolitan areas of the country. For a brand to not be present here, I don't need to give them my money. Snobby but true on my behalf.  For the record, I have the same stance with Gucci.


----------



## Mizani (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, D&G is hard to come by.  Not a single beauty counter here and I too live in a large city.  :-/  ^^^^^  I did wear my Inferno for the first time a few days ago.  Itttttt's...okay.  It did wind up being darker on me than I had hoped.  But I like it enough to keep it.  Once again, though, the formula is great!  As of right now, I think my favorite shade of the three is Desire.    Now, the last color I might possibly be interested in is Dolce BLOOD!  Mkoparanova, the next time you might go to the D&G counter, would you mind swatching that one too?  Just if you get a chance.  You don't have to make a special trip or anything.  LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Now, the last color I might possibly be interested in is Dolce BLOOD! Mkoparanova, the next time you might go to the D&G counter, would you mind swatching that one too? Just if you get a chance. *You don't have to make a special trip or anything. LOL!*






No pressure---just a fellow makeup addict with a need.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 9, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Now, the last color I might possibly be interested in is Dolce BLOOD! Mkoparanova, the next time you might go to the D&G counter, would you mind swatching that one too? Just if you get a chance. You don't have to make a special trip or anything. LOL!


  I can swatch it after the 26th because I'm not in London atm 
  I really like the formula too, I hope they release more shades (not red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## Mizani (Jun 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I can swatch it after the 26th because I'm not in London atm
> I really like the formula too, I hope they release more shades (not red
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that's fine dear.  Just whenever you can.  After the 26th is fine.  I won't be in the market to buy it immediately right now anyways.  Gotta save up for the Valli Collection from MAC. 

  But I will be primed for some more D&G lovin after that, LOL!

  I am so sorry for my delay in response.  I really do appreciate you doing this for me/us.  You are all we got!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 28, 2015)

Mizani said:


> LOL, don't you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I hope I can get everything from this collection, the packaging is soo beautiful!! 

  I'm happy to help, I was in Harrods yesterday, so here's the swatch:






  There were some products at half price and I picked up Glitz (ignore my nail, I was trying on NPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh I hope I can get everything from this collection, the packaging is soo beautiful!!   I'm happy to help, I was in Harrods yesterday, so here's the swatch:
> 
> 
> 
> There were some products at half price and I picked up Glitz (ignore my nail, I was trying on NPs :lol: ):


   Ooh, I like the look of Glitz!


----------



## Mizani (Jul 1, 2015)

Ooooohhh Mkoparanova!  Thank you so much for being able to get the swatch so quickly!  I so greatly appreciate it.  So nice to have a fellow D&G fan with access to a counter.  LOL! 

  Dolce Blood looks lovely!  Differently on my list but since it is now the dog days of summer, I have to wait for it to cool off before placing an order.  Hey, for lipsticks that cost this much, I want them to arrive as pristine (and non sweaty) as possible.


----------



## Mizani (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh and just to confirm, Dolce Blood leans warm, yes?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Oh and just to confirm, Dolce Blood leans warm, yes?


  No worries! It's hot even in the UK, definitely not the right time to order a lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm really really bad at undertones, so I can't say but the second picture is very accurate, at least on my monitor.


----------



## Mizani (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for confirming the tone.    And girl, I've heard about how unseasonably warm it has been in the UK lately.  Heck, all of Europe!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2015)

[@]mkoparanova[/@] have you swatched Glitz?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2015)

Fall collection https://instagram.com/p/5RML2jvTTO/


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5RML2jvTTO/


  And swatches: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/07/dolce-and-gabbana-fall-2015-makeup-collection-swatches-dglovesfall.html


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes, I've worn it once but I think I didn't take pictures. I don't have it with me now and I won't be back in the UK until the end of August  And swatches: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/07/do...5-makeup-collection-swatches-dglovesfall.html


  Aw, that's ok! I just love brown-y lipsticks too much lol   The lipsticks and polishes are lovely.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The lipsticks and polishes are lovely.


  On me it's a bit lighter than Seduction and there is some very subtle gold shimmer. 

  If the gloss is as opaque as the one from the spring collection, I'll definitely buy it!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> On me it's a bit lighter than Seduction and there is some very subtle gold shimmer.   If the gloss is as opaque as the one from the spring collection, I'll definitely buy it!


  Good luck with the gloss!  Subtle gold shimmer, eh? Hmmmm


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 21, 2015)

More swatches: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/dolce-gabbana-autumn-beauty/ 
  The gloss looks amazing


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/6KRQ0usruG/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I hope it's matte!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope it's matte!!


 Yes!! I hope so too!! Looks like the UK launch is imminent from the posts!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I hope so too!! Looks like the UK launch is imminent from the posts!!


  ........and no little lips on this


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

anyone has an idea what shade of powder foundation would be closest match to NC20 ?


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> anyone has an idea what shade of powder foundation would be closest match to NC20 ?


  I'm not sure if the shades are the same as the liquid foundations but I'm NC15 and 75/78 is a perfect match for me.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

thank you! I was also thinking 75


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Yes,  please


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 
  these are so pretty! do we have the names? is the fall collection out already? sorry I am totally out of the loop


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> these are so pretty! do we have the names? is the fall collection out already? sorry I am totally out of the loop


  It's been out in the UK for more than a month now, I'm not sure about the US. The lipstick is Antique rose and the gloss is Praline.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6KRQ0usruG/


  completely disappointment

  i was so excited when it came out and it is so meh..


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's been out in the UK for more than a month now, I'm not sure about the US. The lipstick is Antique rose and the gloss is Praline.


  thank you so much I am sorry I don't know much about this brand
  will look them up now!


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> thank you so much I am sorry I don't know much about this brand
> will look them up now!


  I don't think it's out in the U.S. yet because I haven't been able to find any of the pieces anywhere.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> completely disappointment  i was so excited when it came out and it is so meh..


  Aw!   





mkoparanova said:


> It's been out in the UK for more than a month now, I'm not sure about the US. The lipstick is Antique rose and the gloss is Praline.


  I think I saw Sabrina @ TBLB swatch Praline. Lovely.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6KRQ0usruG/


   Freesias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you see 'The Devil Wears Prada'???? That's what this made me think of.  I love florals. I hope I can sample it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> completely disappointment
> 
> i was so excited when it came out and it is so meh..


   Oh NO. 



 Is it really???


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

It's not gonna be on the shelves much longer ladies. Their summer LB releases come out in april maybe even earlier. but the end of summer they are gone.
  last year's LE was great
  this one is so meh... doesn't last 5mins on the skin


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Not sure if its old news but the collection is up on Sephora.com!! I may have picked up everything Antique rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am excited esp for the mono eyeshadow!!


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if its old news but the collection is up on Sephora.com!! I may have picked up everything Antique rose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Finally!  Thanks for the notice!  I have been waiting forever for the Antique Rose mono to come out.  Must buy!  I don't even think I can pull it off, but it's such a pretty dusty pink...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Finally!  Thanks for the notice! * I have been waiting forever for the Antique Rose mono to come out.  *Must buy!   I don't even think I can pull it off, but it's such a pretty dusty pink...


 Yes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Finally!  Thanks for the notice!  I have been waiting forever for the Antique Rose mono to come out.  Must buy!  I don't even think I can pull it off, but it's* such a pretty dusty pink...*


   It really is!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if its old news but the collection is up on Sephora.com!! I may have picked up everything Antique rose :haha:  I am excited esp for the mono eyeshadow!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks for twisting my arm encouraging me to get it-----My NP, Mono E/S and lippie should all arrive on Thursday!!!!  A real trifecta!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF] It really is!!!!!  [/COLOR]:eyelove:


 I picked up all 3 as well, "with a little help from my friends". :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I picked up all 3 as well, "with a little help from my friends".


  YAYYYY


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YAYYYY :yahoo:


 I'm getting 4 boxes today, going to have to sneak them in before the hubs sees them! :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *   Thanks for twisting my arm encouraging me to get it-----My NP, Mono E/S and lippie should all arrive on Thursday!!!!  A real trifecta!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesssss


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I'm getting 4 boxes today, going to have to sneak them in before the hubs sees them!











 The best kind of day!!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

:nanas:





Vineetha said:


> :bigthumb:  The best kind of day!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I'm getting 4 boxes today, going to have to sneak them in before the hubs sees them! :shock:


 Lol!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I'm getting 4 boxes today, going to have to sneak them in before the hubs sees them! :shock:


  Now, that's my girl! This week has been light, but I got about 10 boxes last week. Half from USPS, though. :yuck:


----------



## Monsy (Aug 28, 2015)

I am getting 5 boxes next week


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I picked up all 3 as well, "with a little help from my friends".


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am getting 5 boxes next week


   That's something nice to look forward to.  I didn't get any boxes Friday so I ran errands and took a scenic drive  
  w/the top down.  I really just wanted to be home opening boxes.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm actually a little blue when I have a box-less day.[/COLOR]:sigh:     [COLOR=0000FF]I don't care where they come from---I just like getting boxes----insect & rodent-free of course.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That's something nice to look forward to.  I didn't get any boxes Friday so I ran errands and took a scenic drive  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  w/the top down.  I really just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]wanted to be home opening boxes.[/COLOR]


  Meddy!  LOL!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

Thinking of trying the perfect matte foundation. I hate ordering shades blindly. It looks light enough on online swatches.   Anyone have experience with this formula? I'm moderately oily, acne prone, not sensitive. However as of now my acne is pretty much under control.   TIA!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Meddy! LOL!


 Hey WD!!!  How are you?  It's so good to see you here!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

I pt this in the Sephora thread but I should have put it here too.  I wore my Antique Rose E/S L/S and NP this weekend---LOVE!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thinking of trying the perfect matte foundation. I hate ordering shades blindly. It looks light enough on online swatches. Anyone have experience with this formula? I'm moderately oily, acne prone, not sensitive. However as of now my acne is pretty much under control. TIA!


   Does alcohol affect your acne?   





Medgal07 said:


> I pt this in the Sephora thread but I should have put it here too.  I wore my Antique Rose E/S L/S and NP this weekend---LOVE!!!


   So sweet!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Does alcohol affect your acne?


  Not that I'm aware of. I use setting sprays and toners which I suspect have alcohol somewhere in their contents. The only things that I've found that worsened my skin was some murad products (weirdly) and super super heavy full-coverage foundations-- and that's only if I wear them a couple of days in a row.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I use setting sprays and toners which I suspect have alcohol somewhere in their contents. The only things that I've found that worsened my skin was some murad products (weirdly) and super super heavy full-coverage foundations-- and that's only if I wear them a couple of days in a row.


  Ok, that's good. I liked the Perfect Luminous Foundation but the ingredients didn't agree with me. Hopefully you can get feedback on the Matte.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I liked the Perfect Luminous Foundation but the ingredients didn't agree with me. Hopefully you can get feedback on the Matte.


  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you!! 

  I just bit the bullet and ordered the foundation. Thankfully Sephora has a generous return policy incase I don't like it!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you!!   I just bit the bullet and ordered the foundation. Thankfully Sephora has a generous return policy incase I don't like it!


  I hope you love it!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey WD!!!  How are you?  It's so good to see you here!!!![/COLOR]ompom:


  Hey Meddy!  I'm good! How are you?  I bought antique rose because of you, Vineetha and Elegant


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I hope you love it!


  Thanks! I'll let you know. It arrives tomorrow so I'll be testing it out over the next few days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Meddy! I'm good! How are you? I bought antique rose because of you, Vineetha and Elegant


    Yay!!!  Hope you love it!!!  We're equal opportunity enablers


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2015)

i am waiting on my antique rose lippie to arrive tomorrow

  btw i bought powder foundation and I am not sure... it seems very matte and very drying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i am waiting on my antique rose lippie to arrive tomorrow
> 
> btw i bought powder foundation and I am not sure... it seems very matte and very drying.


    I hope you love the lipstick---it's Monsy-like!  Very soft and pretty!!!

   Yikes about the foundation!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know. It arrives tomorrow so I'll be testing it out over the next few days.


   Excited for you!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks AWS.  It's very soft and girly[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :frenz:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 2, 2015)

Already posted this in the Sephora thread, but I realize it should probably be over here: Here's a quick shot of the Antique Rose lipstick (and eye shadow, but you can't really see it, I think). Loving this color so much. Very much a MLBB for me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 8, 2015)

To all of you, who ordered the cream eyeshadow - how do you find the formula? I only have one but it's very glittery and it can't be worn on its own.


  And swatches of the purple ligloss: 
  http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/65025.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> To all of you, who ordered the cream eyeshadow - how do you find the formula? I only have one but it's very glittery and it can't be worn on its own.
> 
> 
> And swatches of the purple ligloss:
> http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/65025.html


  Are you referring to Antique Rose?  I've worn it once---on it's own and I didn't notice any glitter



If I remember correctly it was totally mate.

   The gloss is pretty but it would look horrid on me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you referring to Antique Rose?  I've worn it once---on it's own and I didn't notice any glitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, I meant that I only have one of their cream eyeshadows but it's very glittery, so I can't determine whether I like the formula or not. I've posted pictures -


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 8, 2015)

I would love to know how Antique Rose from Dolce Gabbana is compared with the Antique Rose no 11 from the old soft satin lip covers from Burberry! Which i already have! Ι think it is almost the same!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh no, I meant that I only have one of their cream eyeshadows but it's very glittery, so I can't determine whether I like the formula or not. I've posted pictures -


    I see.  Maybe it would work over a base for an evening look.  I checked------the Antique Rose cream shadow is lovely and totally matte.  It's my one & only D & G cream E/S.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I would love to know how Antique Rose from Dolce Gabbana is compared with the Antique Rose no 11 from the old soft satin lip covers from Burberry! Which i already have! Ι think it is almost the same!


 ​Sorry Havi-----I don't have the Burberry lippie.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 I sooooo need this shade!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 Oh yes!! Thank u for the pics! I heard it will be an online exclusive at Harrods at 21st of September!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I sooooo need this shade!!


 Me too :jawdrop:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>








 LOVE!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> LOVE!


  YES!!! Wonder which retailer is getting this here in US. Its going to be available for only 10 days??? I havnt shopped directly from D&G, is it going to be their exclusive???


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> LOVE!
> YES!!! Wonder which retailer is getting this here in US. Its going to be available for only 10 days??? I havnt shopped directly from D&G, is it going to be their exclusive???


  I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.  I already saw this available a week or two ago on the Saks website and considered buying it.  Then it sold out and now there's no record of it.

  ETA:  This is the only evidence of this that I can find.

  https://wanelo.com/p/32504902/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-n-1-lipstick-saks-fifth-avenue-mobile


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES!!! Wonder which retailer is getting this here in US. Its going to be available for only 10 days??? I havnt shopped directly from D&G, is it going to be their exclusive???


  I read Sept 15th on IG somewhere.

  Edit: It was on @beautylogicblog's IG. She said Sept 21st but didn't say which retailer.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I read Sept 15th on IG somewhere.


  Oh! I thought I read 21st somewhere but that was for the UK launch! I am hoping Sephora gets it but it could be Saks exclusive too


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> woah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just updated my post. It said the 21st for US!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 14, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-no-1-lipstick/
  I love the packaging!
  But I don't understand why it is called red either. And it looks so different in each picture! If it looks like the second picture, I would love it, but otherwise it won't look good on me. I also don't understand why it is £5.50 more expensive than the other lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can't wait to go back to the UK, I haven't been in Harrods for months, there are so many new products I want to see!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-no-1-lipstick/ I love the packaging! But I don't understand why it is called red either. And it looks so different in each picture! If it looks like the second picture, I would love it, but otherwise it won't look good on me. I also don't understand why it is £5.50 more expensive than the other lipsticks :shock:  I can't wait to go back to the UK, I haven't been in Harrods for months, there are so many new products I want to see!


 The first two pics look purple :shock: I hope it looks like the last swatch!! The price of the lipstick as listed by the US blogs is $37 too which is a hike of around three dollars than usual!'


----------



## kittycalico (Sep 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.  I already saw this available a week or two ago on the Saks website and considered buying it.  Then it sold out and now there's no record of it.  ETA:  This is the only evidence of this that I can find.  https://wanelo.com/p/32504902/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-n-1-lipstick-saks-fifth-avenue-mobile


  It was on Saks, and seems to have sold out. I didn't think it would sell out so quickly  I was able to place a Locator order for it on Friday night, the charge posted to my credit card, so I'm really hoping my order was picked up and filled.. But my success rate in the past with this system is 0%.  eta: item #0400088109910 on Saks.com


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I hope it looks like the last swatch!! The price of the lipstick as listed by the US blogs is $37 too which is a hike of around three dollars than usual!'


  I've seen other swatches on IG and they look like the last swatch. I think it's tongue-in-cheek. She's saying the shade is _her_ red. It's beautiful either way. I wonder if it'll be exclusive to Saks. NM is 12% cash back with Ebates right now! If only that $50 off code worked for beauty... I'd say the stars were aligned lol.


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

kittycalico said:


> eta: item #0400088109910 on Saks.com


  Good looking out!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

So any idea if we getting this tomm or not!! I really hope the saks early launch was a glitch and that they would relaunch it!!  Okay got it! :haha:


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2015)

Ordered!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I was able to place my order for the Sophia Loren lipstick and the antique rose collection.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 21, 2015)

Do I need this? I love me some Sophia Loren, but this lippie looks different in a lot of swatches. Pinky red? Deep pink? Deep mauve pink? Help?


----------



## LiliV (Sep 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Do I need this? I love me some Sophia Loren, but this lippie looks different in a lot of swatches. Pinky red? Deep pink? Deep mauve pink? Help?


  I can't decide either. I love Sophia as well but the shade looks like something I have 10x over. And I'm not crazy about it being described as glossy


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Do I need this? I love me some Sophia Loren, but this lippie looks different in a lot of swatches. Pinky red? Deep pink? Deep mauve pink? Help?


 I got it but Tbh I have no idea!!:haha:  I don't think it will look like the shade in the swatch pic though!! I have since seen multiple variations of the shade! It looks a deep pink than red to me.  https://instagram.com/p/75vmN8FtnG/ https://instagram.com/p/74NAEssXJf/ https://instagram.com/p/7sa_kPnUTp/


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


   Love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Do I need this? I love me some Sophia Loren, but this lippie looks different in a lot of swatches. Pinky red? Deep pink? Deep mauve pink? Help?


  I agree that it looks different and one can't really tell what it will look like but I wanted it anyway!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7sa_kPnUTp/






  Mine shipped and will be here tomorrow!   Did you get your shipping notice????


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mine shipped and will be here tomorrow!   Did you get your shipping notice????[/COLOR]


 Yes!! Comes Wednesday!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Yay!!!!![/COLOR]:cheer:     [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome.  You'll love the Antique Rose----which items did you order???[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I agree that it looks different and one can't really tell what it will look like but I wanted it anyway!!![/COLOR]:wiggle:


  Me too!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 21, 2015)

Done... Thanks for the insta-links, @Vineetha! I figure I'll give it a good try, and if it absolutely doesn't work for me for some reason (which I don't foresee happening, but you never know), I'll pass it off to my very Italian mother-in-law. Maybe it would get me some brownie points!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Me too!


   We're so easy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Done... Thanks for the insta-links, @Vineetha! I figure I'll give it a good try, and if it absolutely doesn't work for me for some reason (which I don't foresee happening, but you never know), I'll pass it off to my very Italian mother-in-law. Maybe it would get me some brownie points!


  I hope it works for you!!!  If not---brownie points w/the MIL would be all good too!!!!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Sep 22, 2015)

i ended up ordering the antique rose lipstick, cream shadow and nail polish. What blush is everyone using? I was thinking Mauve Diamond unless there is a better one out there?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> i ended up ordering th*e antique rose lipstick, cream shadow and nail polish.* What blush is everyone using? I was thinking Mauve Diamond unless there is a better one out there?


   That's what I ordered.  I used my CT Love Glow but I think I'll wear Dior Rosewood next time---under my foundation for just a hint of pink from within.  I was also thinking 
   my TF Pink Ombre Duo will work as well.  Those are the ones that come to mind but I'm sure we have tons more in our stashes that will work just fine.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/09/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-no1-lipstick.html


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/09/dolce-gabbana-sophia-loren-no1-lipstick.html


  Thanks!omg That shade is gorgeous!!! So excited!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 25, 2015)

Sophia is at Nordies now too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Sophia is at Nordies now too!


    I saw it there yesterday.  It really is pretty!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

I swatched it a couple of days ago but I forgot to post the pics: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 It's the second from left to right. I didn't buy it because I'm not sure if it will look good on me but it's very pretty.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 26, 2015)

Just ordered  Sophia Lauren lipstick from Harrods


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's the second from left to right. I didn't buy it because I'm not sure if it will look good on me but it's very pretty.


   Are you kidding?  I'll bet it would be just lovely on you Maggie!!!!  It even looks pretty on your hand!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Just ordered Sophia Lauren lipstick from Harrods


   Good choice Havi.  It will look great on you!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you kidding?  I'll bet it would be just lovely on you Maggie!!!!  It even looks pretty on your hand!!!


  I like it on my hand too but I think that only nudes and vamps look good on my lips. There were too many people at the counter, I'll try it the next time I'm there.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Good choice Havi.  It will look great on you!!![/COLOR]


  Thank u Meddy! I don't know for which of the two that I ordered ( CL Ron Ron or D&G Sophia Lauren) I am most excited about!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I like it on my hand too but I think that only nudes and vamps look good on my lips. There were too many people at the counter, I'll try it the next time I'm there.


 





Wouldn't want you to miss out Maggie!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Thank u Meddy! I don't know for which of the two that I ordered ( CL Ron Ron or D&G Sophia Lauren) I am most excited about!


 





 I hope you're very happy with both!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

Grabbed Sophia out of my mailbox today (came yesterday while we were out of town... I was panicking, thinking it was going to melt... it's fine, though) and I love it. It's so comfortable on my lips. It's kind of a rosy-pink on me and seems like it would probably be universally flattering (as much as anything is ever "universally flattering," I suppose). My husband said it looked "magenta," but...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Grabbed Sophia out of my mailbox today (came yesterday while we were out of town... I was panicking, thinking it was going to melt... it's fine, though) and I love it. It's so comfortable on my lips. It's kind of a rosy-pink on me and seems like it would probably be universally flattering (as much as anything is ever "universally flattering," I suppose). My husband said it looked "magenta," but...


 :lmao: Glad you liked the shade!! Red though


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Grabbed Sophia out of my mailbox today (came yesterday while we were out of town... I was panicking, thinking it was going to melt... it's fine, though) and I love it. It's so comfortable on my lips. It's kind of a rosy-pink on me and seems like it would probably be universally flattering (as much as anything is ever "universally flattering," I suppose). My husband said it looked "magenta," but...








I'm glad you like it! Can you please post a pic when you wear it? You "influenced" me to buy Antique rose


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm glad you like it! Can you please post a pic when you wear it? You "influenced" me to buy Antique rose


  Here ya go! Just, ya know... ignore the bra straps, top knot hair, basically bare rest of my face, etc.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here ya go! Just, ya know... ignore the bra straps, top knot hair, basically bare rest of my face, etc.


  Thank you!! It's beautiful on you! And yes, I need it


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! It's beautiful on you! And yes, I need it


  Thank you! I think you'll like it and it'll be beautiful on you! And I wanted to swatch it for you ASAP so you wouldn't miss out on it, since it's LE... and because I'm an enabler.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Grabbed Sophia out of my mailbox today (came yesterday while we were out of town... I was panicking, thinking it was going to melt... it's fine, though) and I love it. It's so comfortable on my lips. It's kind of a rosy-pink on me and seems like it would probably be universally flattering (as much as anything is ever "universally flattering," I suppose). My husband said it looked "magenta," but...


 So glad you got it Jess.  I agree---it is universally flattering and a real chameleon!!!  It's lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm glad you like it! Can you please post a pic when you wear it? You "influenced" me to buy Antique rose


    Tapping foot and waiting for you to cave!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here ya go! Just, ya know... ignore the bra straps, top knot hair, basically bare rest of my face, etc.


   Are you kidding me------you look freshly made up----absolutely beautiful. The color is so lovely on you!!!  Would you please teach me how to smile in my selfies. 
  I always have that unintended  RBF--_-resting bitch face!_


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thank you! I think you'll like it and it'll be beautiful on you! And I wanted to swatch it for you ASAP so you wouldn't miss out on it, since it's LE... and because I'm an enabler.


  Thanks! There's a 10% discount next weekend, so I'll take my chances. D&G makeup doesn't really sell out here. And thank you for the enabling


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Tapping foot and waiting for you to cave!!!


  And here's another enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure I'll leave with Antique rose eyeshadow too!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you kidding me------you look freshly made up----absolutely beautiful. The color is so lovely on you!!!  Would you please teach me how to smile in my selfies.
> I always have that unintended  RBF--_-resting bitch face!_


  Thanks, Meddy! Not gonna lie, I threw on some powder b/c my forehead was literally shining in the sunlight. And there's nothing wrong w/ a little RBF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just try to lift the corners of my mouth a little for makeup pics... when I full out smile my eye scrunch all up and my face looks even rounder than it normally is.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And here's another enabler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Another must-have!  You'll do wonders with it I know!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, Meddy! Not gonna lie, I threw on some powder b/c my forehead was literally shining in the sunlight. And there's nothing wrong w/ a little RBF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I tried lifting the corners of my mouth like you suggested and just ended up looking creepy---really creepy!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried lifting the corners of my mouth like you suggested and just ended up looking creepy---really creepy!


  Yaaaaaaaaaaaas! Creepy Meddy FTW!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried lifting the corners of my mouth like you suggested and just ended up looking creepy---really creepy!


  What...like the Joker


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What...like the Joker






Worse!!!!  Where's Naomi when I need her---she's the GIF queen---one of the joker would be on point right now!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaas! Creepy Meddy FTW!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Worse!!!!  Where's Naomi when I need her---she's the GIF queen---one of the joker would be on point right now!!!!!


  Totally!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

I know she worked with D&G
http://www.glamour.com/lipstick/blo...t/2015/10/pat-mcgrath-launches-beauty-product


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I know she worked with D&G
> http://www.glamour.com/lipstick/blo...t/2015/10/pat-mcgrath-launches-beauty-product


  Ugh.... I don't even know if that's a product I can/should use/want... but it's PAT MCGRATH... so of COURSE I want it.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ugh.... I don't even know if that's a product I can/should use/want... but it's PAT MCGRATH... so of COURSE I want it. :thud:


   Lol! I love what she did with D&G. Striking and flawless but natural. I think she was involved with Gucci Beauty, too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I know she worked with D&G
> http://www.glamour.com/lipstick/blo...t/2015/10/pat-mcgrath-launches-beauty-product


  Oh NICE!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I think she was involved with Gucci Beauty, too?


  yes and cover girl

  they were all owned by P&G


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh NICE!!!![/COLOR]


   It's interesting!   





Monsy said:


> yes and cover girl  they were all owned by P&G


   Ah! Thanks [@]Monsy[/@]


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 3, 2015)

I bought the Antique rose es and the Sophia Loren lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AR is gorgeous! The lipstick was seriously clashing with my eye makeup, so I'll give my final verdict tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I bought the Antique rose es and the Sophia Loren lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you love Antique Rose ls then you NEED Desire 35 blush!!!! I posted pics in the Sephora thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its the blush they showed in some promos of the ls.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> If you love Antique Rose ls then you NEED Desire 35 blush!!!! I posted pics in the Sephora thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just when I thought I was done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Just when I thought I was done
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Nope, you need it. It will be so beautiful on you dear!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Just when I thought I was done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see she got to you too.



  I ordered it after seeing EO's AMAZING pics & swatches. I agree---you need it!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I see she got to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it after seeing EO's AMAZING pics & swatches. I agree---you need it!!!










  I'm wearing it today with MJ Boy Gorgeous ls


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 19, 2015)

I love the packaging but I'm not a fan of mixed palettes.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I see she got to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it after seeing EO's AMAZING pics & swatches. I agree---you need it!!!


  I've missed this post somehow. The blush is beautiful but my money is waiting for Chanel now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll buy when the LE madness calms down.


----------



## sadove (Oct 19, 2015)

any lipstick recommendation ?


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

*Dolce & Gabbana* has today launched its *The Essence of Holiday Make-Up Collection* and *Beauty Voyage Make Up Essential Palette*, available exclusively at Harrods. The Essence of Holiday collection features iconic Dolce & Gabbana colours, including red, antique gold and black. The collection includes the collectable limited edition Bronzer (£42) in Honey Matte, contained in a case crowned with a solid lacquered black chip inspired by the brand's The One Essence fragrance; Classic Cream Lipstick (£25.50) in Dora; Nail Lacquer (£20) in Dora; Perfect Mono Eyeshadow (£25) in Antique Gold and Peal Dust, which complements the Nail Lacquer in Antique Gold and Glow Light; Shine Lipstick (£25.50) in Gold; Sheer Shine Gloss (£23.50) in Pearl Shine and Gold; Perfect Mono Eyeshadow in Extreme Black; Eyeliner Crayon Intense (£19.50) in Black and Shimmer; Glam Liner (£25.50) and Shimmer Powder (£26) in Glow Light. The Beauty Voyage Make Up Essential Palette (£105), comprises four Eye Shadows, Blush in Peach, Illuminator in Eva and Classic Cream Lipsticks in Devil (pure red) and Honey (nude).  

  http://www.diarydirectory.com/newsarticle/dolce-gabbana-unveils-new/2692/#.ViYb2PmrTIU


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/dolce-and-gabbana-the-essence-of-holiday-review-swatches.html


----------



## boschicka (Oct 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/dolce-and-gabbana-the-essence-of-holiday-review-swatches.html


  Anything from the holiday collection catch your eye?


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Anything from the holiday collection catch your eye?


  I think I'll get the bronzer with the black packaging. And I wonder what is the "Shimmer Powder (£26) in Glow Light". The gold products won't look good on me, I don't think they're very flattering on her either.. What about you?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Anything from the holiday collection catch your eye?
> I think I'll get the bronzer with the black packaging. And I wonder what is the "Shimmer Powder (£26) in Glow Light". The gold products won't look good on me, I don't think they're very flattering on her either.. What about you?


I agree about the gold products.  Gold like that does not look good on certain skin tones and I fall into that category.  I would like a bronzer or shimmer powder, but I'm a little scared after the reviews their previous collections received for those products.....the ones with the faces on them, I believe.  Did you get those?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/dolce-and-gabbana-the-essence-of-holiday-review-swatches.html


    I love the golds!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I agree about the gold products.  Gold like that does not look good on certain skin tones and I fall into that category.  I would like a bronzer or shimmer powder, but I'm a little scared after the reviews their previous collections received for those products.....the ones with the faces on them, I believe.  Did you get those?


   Oh they were dreadful---they needed to go back to the drawing board w/that dusty, powdery mess.  I hope they get it right eventually!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I agree about the gold products.  Gold like that does not look good on certain skin tones and I fall into that category.  I would like a bronzer or shimmer powder, but I'm a little scared after the reviews their previous collections received for those products.....the ones with the faces on them, I believe.  Did you get those?


  I got the "highlighter" with the face and I love it! I used it as a finishing powder last winter. The bronzer was too dark for me. I have the one with the lace print and it's really nice. This one is supposed to be matte. Actually, the lace print is an overspray and the powder underneath is also matte. I might go to the counter tomorrow and if I do, I'll swatch it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

do you think it's their permanent 25 shade of bronzer?


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> do you think it's their permanent 25 shade of bronzer?


  I can't find shade 25 on Harrods or on their official website, maybe it's US only? None of the bronzers sold here are called Honey matte.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

So this is the shimmer powder - http://www.harrods.com/product/the-essence-of-holidays-illuminating-powder-shimmer/dolce-and-gabbana-makeup/000000000005042651?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-just-in 
  It looks like the cream eyeshadows but it's not even cream? I really want to see it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So this is the shimmer powder - http://www.harrods.com/product/the-essence-of-holidays-illuminating-powder-shimmer/dolce-and-gabbana-makeup/000000000005042651?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-just-in
> It looks like the cream eyeshadows but it's not even cream? I really want to see it!


 Oh it does look like the cream E/S.   I'd like to see that too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 27, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbanna-christmas-collection/ I like Pearl dust and Glow light.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 1, 2015)

I saw the collection yesterday and I love the shimmer powder! It looks exactly like the cream eyeshadows. I'd say it's a more intense cream/mousse version of Vanilla pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post swatches later today.
  The bronzer is completely matte and quite light. I really don't need it but I like the packaging, so I'll think about it. The lightest eyeshadow was very powdery and patchy. The glosses are pretty. My battery died, so I couldn't take pictures of everything I swatched but the collection is a bit disappointing for me.


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw the collection yesterday and I love the shimmer powder! It looks exactly like the cream eyeshadows. I'd say it's a more intense cream/mousse version of Vanilla pigment :eyelove:  I'll post swatches later today. The bronzer is completely matte and quite light. I really don't need it but I like the packaging, so I'll think about it. The lightest eyeshadow was very powdery and patchy. The glosses are pretty. My battery died, so I couldn't take pictures of everything I swatched but the collection is a bit disappointing for me.


 Thank you for your feedback!  cannot wait for the powder swatches


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 1, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> cannot wait for the powder swatches


  I tried to take pictures but it's really hard, so I took two videos: 
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5V3oXd1Lyk
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFFmd_Y_iD8
  (I don't have a YT channel, I uploaded them there because I'm not sure where else I can do that, if the moderators think that this is a violation of the rules, I'll try to find another way)









  It's really pretty, the only thing I don't like is the packaging.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I tried to take pictures but it's really hard, so I took two videos:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5V3oXd1Lyk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFFmd_Y_iD8 (I don't have a YT channel, I uploaded them there because I'm not sure where else I can do that, if the moderators think that this is a violation of the rules, I'll try to find another way)
> 
> 
> 
> It's really pretty, the only thing I don't like is the packaging.


    Thanks, [@]mkoparanova[/@]!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

shimmer powder looks beautiful!!! 

  has this even launched in the usa? sorry i am totally out of the loop


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw the collection yesterday and I love the shimmer powder! It looks exactly like the cream eyeshadows. I'd say it's a more intense cream/mousse version of Vanilla pigment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing your thoughts Maggie!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I tried to take pictures but it's really hard, so I took two videos:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5V3oXd1Lyk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFFmd_Y_iD8
> (I don't have a YT channel, I uploaded them there because I'm not sure where else I can do that, if the moderators think that this is a violation of the rules, I'll try to find another way)
> ...


   It is quite lovely----thanks for taking the time!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I tried to take pictures but it's really hard, so I took two videos:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5V3oXd1Lyk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFFmd_Y_iD8 (I don't have a YT channel, I uploaded them there because I'm not sure where else I can do that, if the moderators think that this is a violation of the rules, I'll try to find another way)
> 
> 
> 
> It's really pretty, the only thing I don't like is the packaging.


 Thank you Maggie for the videos! Really helpful for how the powder performs! I would love to have a counter here in Swedn in order to check D&G in person! Whenever i go to Greece i spend plenty of time to the counter !


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It is quite lovely----thanks for taking the time!!!
> 
> No worries! I really like it but I know that you're not a fan of cream highlighters
> 
> ...


  There is only one counter here and it's not very close to me but I visit it quite often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that there is a counter in Greece, Thessaloniki, if I'm not mistaken? I spent almost 3 weeks in Greece this summer and I loved it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

http://chicprofile.com/dolce-gabbana-holiday-2015-seductive-lip-set I have the bag and I love it


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

I was the only idiot who didn;t realize it is cream highlighter. And i was even wondering why the heck mkoparanova took a photo of an eyeshadow


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I was the only idiot who didn;t realize it is cream highlighter. And i was even wondering why the heck mkoparanova took a photo of an eyeshadow


  It looks exactly like the eyeshadows! I looked at the Harrods' website many times wondering what's this Shimmer powder from the colour story and why is it not listed there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Btw you were asking if it's available in the US - I just saw it on Nordstrom


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks exactly like the eyeshadows! I looked at the Harrods' website many times wondering what's this Shimmer powder from the colour story and why is it not listed there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know i just saw it there. That's why i was like oh wait that is not powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I was the only idiot who didn;t realize it is cream highlighter. And i was even wondering why the heck mkoparanova took a photo of an eyeshadow






That's funny Monsy!!!


----------



## Mirella (Feb 12, 2016)

Girls, have you tried new DG Dolce matte lipstick line with rose lipsticks ?  It`s launched in Europe few days ago but I desperately need swatches.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 12, 2016)

Mirella said:


> Girls, have you tried new DG Dolce matte lipstick line with rose lipsticks ?  It`s launched in Europe few days ago but I desperately need swatches.



I bought one last week, I think it's the darkest from the new line  I was hoping to find a perfect nude but all of them were either too peachy or too pink for me. There was only one neutral shade but it was veery light - think MAC Myth.


----------



## Antigone (Feb 13, 2016)

How is the Perfect Matte powder foundation?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2016)

Blush 50 Bacio


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 52292
> 
> Blush 50 Bacio



I like! Thank you!
Is the blush going to be a saks exclusive??i cant find any details on this collection like which are perm, le etc!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> I like! Thank you!
> Is the blush going to be a saks exclusive??i cant find any details on this collection like which are perm, le etc!!



No clue either.  I just saw it and bought it!  I think D&G has been filling in the holes in their blush collection very nicely with this release and the previous raspberry one.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No clue either.  I just saw it and bought it!  I think D&G has been filling in the holes in their blush collection very nicely with this release and the previous raspberry one.


How do you like it!! Very tempted


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2016)

Antigone said:


> How is the Perfect Matte powder foundation?



very matte. my skin is normal with some dry spots and it looked very dull and drying on me. I assume it would be much better on combo and oily skin. packaging is gorgeous


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No clue either.  I just saw it and bought it!  I think D&G has been filling in the holes in their blush collection very nicely with this release and the previous raspberry one.



That Raspberry one is just divine!! I have to add this new one to my wishlist as well.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 16, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> How do you like it!! Very tempted



Yes, it's nice! Plus it's blush, so of course you need it.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> very matte. my skin is normal with some dry spots and it looked very dull and drying on me. I assume it would be much better on combo and oily skin. packaging is gorgeous



As I recall it was unflattering on me. The compact itself is pretty.


----------



## Mirella (Feb 21, 2016)

I have bought new matte lipstick from rose collection in shade Excelsa, but it is more coral than pink.
Texture is the same as in the red collection. Good job DG!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 52292
> 
> Blush 50 Bacio



I missed this!!! It's beautiful. Is it out anywhere yet???


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I missed this!!! It's beautiful. Is it out anywhere yet???


Saks and Nordstrom


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Saks and Nordstrom



Hunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I checked Saks & didn't see it so I got it from Nordies


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No clue either.  I just saw it and bought it!  I think D&G has been filling in the holes in their blush collection very nicely with this release and the previous raspberry one.



What does the shade look like on?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What does the shade look like on?



On my skin tone, it's a.....my cheeks but better (MCBB) look, lol!  Why not?  It can't only be MLBB.  I mean an everyday blush for me with a natural flush look.

I think for your coloring, it might be a slightly more pink/mild version of the rosy "I'm just in from the cold" type of look.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> On my skin tone, it's a.....my cheeks but better (MCBB) look, lol!  Why not?  It can't only be MLBB.  I mean an everyday blush for me with a natural flush look.
> 
> I think for your coloring, it might be a slightly more pink/mild version of the rosy "I'm just in from the cold" type of look.



 My cheeks but better LOL!!!  That sounds very pretty! It shipped so hopefully I'll get it soon. Thanks dear!


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey ladies. Does any one know anything about the spring 2016 collection? They have some really gorgeous spring colours and have extended the matte lippies. I can't seem to find hardly any swatches though. Seems like there wasn't much of a buzz at all about that collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2016)

No, but I would love to see it!


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> No, but I would love to see it!



This is the collection on D&G's website:
http://www.dolcegabbana.com/beauty/makeup/face-charts/rosa-look-2016/

I saw some of the lipsticks on Saks though, who seem to have at least 6 that aren't on the D&G website, 3 of which are exclusive to them. Full round up here:

http://chicprofile.com/dolce-gabbana-rosa-spring-2016-makeup

ETA: I found some swatches! I'm in love with the blush and 3 lippies in her swatches:

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/dolce-gabbana-rosa-look-2016/


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2016)

Those lipsticks are pretty but I just can't handle the scent of D&G lippies.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Those lipsticks are pretty but I just can't handle the scent of D&G lippies.



I think I need to wear one; I haven't in so long!


----------



## Bubek07 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have Mamma lipstick and its currently my fav out of all the lippes that i wear
its a perfect dusty rose n it suits me so well


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2016)

I just ordered Dolce Rosa 222 this morning. I think I may also nee Mamma 

The last D&G lipstick I got did not have the usual strong scent...but maybe it was fluke.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2016)

Shars said:


> This is the collection on D&G's website:
> http://www.dolcegabbana.com/beauty/makeup/face-charts/rosa-look-2016/
> 
> I saw some of the lipsticks on Saks though, who seem to have at least 6 that aren't on the D&G website, 3 of which are exclusive to them. Full round up here:
> ...



Thank you SO much for those! I did a search last night & those didn't come up. 

I wanted the Nudo shade, but it looks slightly orangish on her compared to how it looks in the tuber.


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you SO much for those! I did a search last night & those didn't come up.
> 
> I wanted the Nudo shade, but it looks slightly orangish on her compared to how it looks in the tuber.



You're welcome my love. I also thought Nudo look more neutral compared to her swatch! That one I think I'd need to try in person. I like the other two (Rose and Mamma) though!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2016)

Shars said:


> You're welcome my love. I also thought Nudo look more neutral compared to her swatch! That one I think I'd need to try in person. I like the other two (Rose and Mamma) though!



 Please let me know if you do get to see it. Nobody carries D&G  around me. Nudo...the name just makes me laugh too. From the tube, I thought it would be more neutral/slight pinkish. Mamma looks really pretty too.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2016)

I got Mamma lipstick & you're right, it's really pretty on.


----------



## Haviggi (Apr 14, 2016)

Dolce & Gabbana Summer
i love the compact!might be a bronzer ?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 53581
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Summer
> i love the compact!might be a bronzer ?



Gasp! 
Drooling over it

Eta yes, bronzer 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEFHFEuK-Hx/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD5Yne6wXcQ/


----------



## Haviggi (Apr 15, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gasp!
> Drooling over it
> 
> Eta yes, bronzer
> ...



I'm so into this bronzer! And it seems quite appropriate for lighter skin tones ! I will wait for swatches Pity we don't have a counter here in Stockholm  I hate it that I have to order sight unseen from Harrods plus the 20£ delivery costs !


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> I'm so into this bronzer! And it seems quite appropriate for lighter skin tones ! I will wait for swatches Pity we don't have a counter here in Stockholm  I hate it that I have to order sight unseen from Harrods plus the 20£ delivery costs !



£20! Goodness

Eta I hate having to do that as well


----------



## Shars (Apr 15, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 53581
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Summer
> i love the compact!might be a bronzer ?



Oooohhh! I wonder if the blush has the same compact cover. I love the blush shade so may definitely pick it up either way.


----------



## Haviggi (Apr 19, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbana-sicilian-bronzer/
I so want this bronzer!!!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbana-sicilian-bronzer/
> I so want this bronzer!!!



I don't care what's in the compact.  I MUST HAVE IT!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't care what's in the compact.  I MUST HAVE IT!!!



Lol!

I will have to skip and admire from afar lol
I only have two bronzers and I use them like blush like the dark shade from Tilbury's Filmstar compact lol
But if it was the red compact like what Mkoparanova has, I'd be on it


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't care what's in the compact.  I MUST HAVE IT!!!



I feel the same way! It looks so cool!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2016)

D&G make some of the best LE packaging imo 

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/dolce-gabbana-summer-in-italy-collection/

@Haviggi, message me if you need help! I probably won't be able to go on the 1st, but I'll definitely be there on the 2nd


----------



## Shars (Apr 20, 2016)

Do we know if the blush has the same special packaging as the bronzer?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 21, 2016)

Shars said:


> Do we know if the blush has the same special packaging as the bronzer?



I don't think it is..


----------



## Shars (Apr 21, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't think it is..



Bummer! I still want it, though lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2016)

Shars said:


> Bummer! I still want it, though lol.



Lol

....


----------



## kittycalico (Apr 29, 2016)

Summer in Italy collex is up on Nordstrom.  Bronzer is on back order.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

Some excellent swatches of the new Dolce Rosa mattes:

Mamma:

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/70809.html 

http://www.ennamakeup.com/blog/?id=62f070mb

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/70511.html  - Dolcezza

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/71630.html - Rosa

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/71896.html  - Bacio


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

I ordered Rosa, Mamma and Sogno, I liked Sogno based on the pic of it here and description as a medium pink:

http://www.fashionisers.com/perfumes-makeup/dolce-gabbana-rosa-look-spring-2016-makeup/


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I ordered Rosa, Mamma and Sogno, I liked Sogno based on the pic of it here and description as a medium pink:
> 
> http://www.fashionisers.com/perfumes-makeup/dolce-gabbana-rosa-look-spring-2016-makeup/



 Yes, Sogno looks pretty too! I hope you end up loving them.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 1, 2016)

I ordered the new bronzer  And I might have added the leopard one too..


----------



## MissTania (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, Sogno looks pretty too! I hope you end up loving them.



Thanks Elegant! I should have my shipment in about 2 weeks or so, I cannot wait to get these lippies! I shall report back on Sogno! I liked Dolcezza too but it does look a bit like some of my pale pink MAC lippies, so it can wait for now. I hope we get some more swatches!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone have a swatch of Cashmere 145?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2016)

I just got mine!! I'm ill and in bed but had to take a few quick pictures


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 4, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I just got mine!! I'm ill and in bed but had to take a few quick pictures




Lovely!! Thank you enjoy them both!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I just got mine!! I'm ill and in bed but had to take a few quick pictures



Beautiful! Get better hun!


----------



## Haviggi (May 4, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I just got mine!! I'm ill and in bed but had to take a few quick pictures


Oh yayyyyy! That Sicilian one! Get better soon my dear :*


----------



## Anahita Balsara (May 13, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I just got mine!! I'm ill and in bed but had to take a few quick pictures



Hi. Can you tell me where you purchased the summer LE bronzer? I pre ordered at Nordstrom and they never got their shipment in.


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Hi. Can you tell me where you purchased the summer LE bronzer? I pre ordered at Nordstrom and they never got their shipment in.


i preordered with Nordstrom as well! The order shipped on Friday and I got it yesterday! So I think they have started to fulfil orders!


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2016)




----------



## JerseyGirl (May 18, 2016)

It's gorgeous. I pre ordered with Nordstrom too and got mine yesterday. I even don't want to throw away the box it's so pretty. Wore it today, it was great.


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2016)

Packaging is truly stunning


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)

Eyeing the Summer cream shadow and lipsticks...


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## ginestra213 (Aug 1, 2016)

So does anyone know if the Perfect Finish Creamy Foundation is getting discontinued? I've been wanting to buy it for awhile and noticed that there are now almost no shades left on both Nordstrom and Sephora


----------



## Monsy (Aug 1, 2016)

I think so. It's been like that for a while now


----------



## boschicka (Aug 9, 2016)

I see a strawberry blush for pre-order at Saks!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 11, 2016)

Received a damaged eyeshadow from Saks.  When I called to get a replacement sent (they make you return it and reorder, annoying), they saw that I had the Strawberry blush in my cart and asked if I wanted to purchase it as well.  I got a discount on it b/c my original order used a coupon code and it's no longer pre-order status, so I'll get it Monday with the free expedited shipping, woot woot!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Received a damaged eyeshadow from Saks.  When I called to get a replacement sent (they make you return it and reorder, annoying), they saw that I had the Strawberry blush in my cart and asked if I wanted to purchase it as well.  I got a discount on it b/c my original order used a coupon code and it's no longer pre-order status, so I'll get it Monday with the free expedited shipping, woot woot!



That's Cool! What is the name of the strawberry blush? I missed this too.
AHAHAHAHA - it's called strawberry!  So there are 2 new blushes?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> That's Cool! What is the name of the strawberry blush? I missed this too.



They're actually just calling it Strawberry.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> They're actually just calling it Strawberry.



lol Is it a Saks exclusive shade? There are NO D&G blushes on Sephora???


----------



## boschicka (Aug 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> lol Is it a Saks exclusive shade? There are NO D&G blushes on Sephora???



I know nothing about it.  It just appeared one day as a pre-order on Saks.  It will probably show up at Nordies at some point. I think that's what's always happened in the past with these things.

 I noticed that about the Sephora situation just the other day!  Very strange.


----------



## Shars (Aug 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I know nothing about it.  It just appeared one day as a pre-order on Saks.  It will probably show up at Nordies at some point. I think that's what's always happened in the past with these things.
> 
> I noticed that about the Sephora situation just the other day!  Very strange.



That is weird! They definitely used to be on Sephora's site before.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 16, 2016)

(L to R) 42 Strawberry, 50 Bacio, 45 Raspberry, 38 Mauve Diamond


----------



## Monsy (Aug 16, 2016)

I wonder how much influence shiseido will have since they took over DG. they said they will invest not just in fragrances but as well in color and skincare


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 55878
> View attachment 55879
> 
> (L to R) 42 Strawberry, 50 Bacio, 45 Raspberry, 38 Mauve Diamond



Strawberry is sooooo pretty on you! I love it. Thanks


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2016)

Those blushes are beautiful!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 56023



Ugh, I saw these & will probably get all but one  I searched forever last night trying to find swatches of the blushes & bronzer.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 26, 2016)

they are up on nordies


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 26, 2016)

has anyone realised there is no more d&g beauty on sephora?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> has anyone realised there is no more d&g beauty on sephora?



Yessss! I went to look for the new blush the other day & nope, no more makeup


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 27, 2016)

i dont know, im sad because sephora was one of two ways to gat d&g make up. the other option is too expensive due to shipping


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i dont know, im sad because sephora was one of two ways to gat d&g make up. the other option is too expensive due to shipping



Can you buy from Nordies? They have a great selection from D&G.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2016)

Dolce & Gabbana Blush of Roses Creamy Face Colour Fall 2016 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Blush of Roses Creamy Face Colour Fall 2016 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile



Thank you super makeup sleuth  I NEED more on the cream blushes! Shade descriptions, swatches...something p l e a s e


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you super makeup sleuth  I NEED more on the cream blushes! Shade descriptions, swatches...something p l e a s e



I will keep an eye out! 
Saw these Instagram

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I will keep an eye out!
> Saw these Instagram
> 
> Instagram
> ...



Ahhh, you're the best my dear  They look so different there than the other pics. The highlighter one is already BO...geesh


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhh, you're the best my dear  They look so different there than the other pics. The highlighter one is already BO...geesh




Hope to see more soon


----------



## boschicka (Aug 27, 2016)

Ugh, these are pretty but I do NOT need more cream products. They go bad in no time and with the size of my collection, I don't get to them quickly enough. So I'm not going to look at these. I won't do it. Stop trying to make me.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ugh, these are pretty but I do NOT need more cream products. They go bad in no time and with the size of my collection, I don't get to them quickly enough. So I'm not going to look at these. I won't do it. Stop trying to make me.



Look away!
Look towards holiday 2016 lol 
#WinterIsComing


----------



## boschicka (Aug 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Look away!
> Look towards holiday 2016 lol
> #WinterIsComing



Ha, love it! Can't wait for more holiday collection news...from all brands!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, love it! Can't wait for more holiday collection news...from all brands!


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Can you buy from Nordies? They have a great selection from D&G.


im in europe so that would be even more expensive
my best bet is net a porter (which is like 30$ shipping) or somebody going to italy


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

Haven't seen [MENTION=92058]mkoparanova[/MENTION] in ages


----------



## Shars (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Haven't seen @mkoparanova in ages



So true!! There's so many ladies that haven't visited us recently! 
I hope they're enjoying life though.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> So true!! There's so many ladies that haven't visited us recently!
> I hope they're enjoying life though.



Yes! :/
I hope so too


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2016)

So, no more DG Beauty on Sephora.com?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> So, no more DG Beauty on Sephora.com?




Nope, hasn't been there for awhile


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Nope, hasn't been there for awhile



Aw...


----------



## Shars (Nov 7, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Nope, hasn't been there for awhile



Wow! I didn't even realise that at all. Makes sense cause I was looking for those new matte lipsticks to pick up one or two during the sale and was wondering how come they weren't in my loves list any longer. That really sucks!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wow! I didn't even realise that at all. Makes sense cause I was looking for those new matte lipsticks to pick up one or two during the sale and was wondering how come they weren't in my loves list any longer. That really sucks!



I was sooooo bummed out! I went to look for a nail polish one day & poof, nothing. I wonder why? Totally sucks.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] Has Saks joined NM and BG with the wonkiness?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> @elegant-one  Has Saks joined NM and BG with the wonkiness?
> 
> View attachment 57846




BWAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Apparently


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

AWS - I tried to "like" & "Thank" you but it said I didn't have permission LOLOL! 

Just for the record...I both LIKE you & THANK you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> BWAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Apparently





elegant-one said:


> AWS - I tried to "like" & "Thank" you but it said I didn't have permission LOLOL!
> 
> Just for the record...I both LIKE you & THANK you!!



Lol ! I feel the same [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol ! I feel the same  @elegant-one !



Awww I You!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Awww I You!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


>


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice pinks! Instagram

Must admit, have not been too motivated to buy DG... don't know what's new.

They came so far from the IVF statements for SG to then take part in that ridiculous body-shaming of Lady Gaga recently.

The Mambo and Abaya lines are gorgeous


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 2, 2017)

*Hello Spring / Summer! **Very Pretty! 
I have no D&G in my collection. These colors fall right into my  list! 

*
















(reallyree)


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2017)

Miss Sicily Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Miss Sicily Instagram



*Totally changing the subject! And no idea where else to post this, but more so, I wanted to let you know, coz I know you loves Tatcha 
I never got my A Plum Blossom but...looky looky tasty cookie!
**Twilight: A Cherry Blossom Lip Trio* *$85 for the set, coming soon!
*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2017)

Not again Instagram


----------



## Monsy (May 6, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Miss Sicily Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Access Denied

so curious about them


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Access Denied
> 
> so curious about them



I've been waiting for them to lanch and I nearly bought one from Saks but some IG pics made them look a bit too sheer so I need more swatches


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2017)

Miss Sicily lipstick pics

So sheer Instagram
Instagram


Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BT4E8zpDfuh/


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 10, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Miss Sicily lipstick pics
> 
> So sheer Instagram
> Instagram
> ...



I like the names!! Mine is there!! I may get it just for the name...


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I like the names!! Mine is there!! I may get it just for the name...



I would too lol
I only want Antonia


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

Forgot to ask if anyone has the Mocha blush


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

Page not found - Really Ree


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2017)

Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## awickedshape (May 29, 2017)

The Beauty Alchemist: Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily Lipstick


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The Beauty Alchemist: Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily Lipstick



I ordered Anna first, but returned it.  The color was very light and just not right on me.  I now have Angelica and I'm keeping it.  The two I tried are like tinted lip balms....in a good way.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2017)

Tropical Coral blush is NOT messing around!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily Lipstick – New & Permanent – $36.00

*





(chicprofile)


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

*BUMP! 
*

*
Dolce & Gabbana Royal Parade Holiday 2017 Collection
*




*
Dazzling Gold All Over Stick – Limited Edition
The new, All Over Stick gives a radiant golden glow to the eyes, lips and cheeks in a simple stroke.

Classic Cream Lipstick:
217 Royal Pink (Limited Edition)
625 Scarlett
Perfect Mono Eyeshadow:
105 Royal Blue (Limited Edition)
75 Royal Green (Limited Edition)
The Khol Pencil:
23 Gold (Limited Edition)
5 Peacock
Nail Lacquer:
232 Royal Pink (Limited Edition)
729 Royal Blue (Limited Edition)
635 RedDazzling Gold (Top Coat) (Limited Edition)*

(chicprofile)


----------



## boschicka (Nov 9, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Instagram



That is so cool!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 12, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> That is so cool!



Right?!? Super excited for 2018!


----------



## leonah (Nov 15, 2017)

that blush is so pretty


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmm. I bet we won't be getting any of this! I haven't seen a new Dolce and Gabbana collection in store in ages. My SA texted me pictures of what was to be coming in for fall and neither Nordstrom nor Saks ever got it in! I hate having to resort to ebay and paying extra!!


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 15, 2017)

I love Dolce&Gabbana lipsticks (I haven't tried the eyeshadows), but as for Anahita, there is not D&C cosmetic where I live. However, the harder is to find something, the more joy is to buy it!  ;-D


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Instagram



This is stunning! D&G blushes are really good. I really should buy more haha.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Shars said:


> This is stunning! D&G blushes are really good. I really should buy more haha.



Yes, I agree. I think one of my favorite bronzers is from them too.


----------



## kittycalico (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything about the blush?  It's displayed up on D&Gs website but no option for purchase  




Dolce Garden Makeup Collection 2018 | Dolce & Gabbana Beauty


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 6, 2018)

I don’t see it anywhere. It’s weird.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 6, 2018)

kittycalico said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the blush?  It's displayed up on D&Gs website but no option for purchase
> 
> View attachment 63155
> 
> ...



I've been waiting for this to release, but now that I see it's in one of their permanent colors, I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol 
M on Instagram: “Очередной реверанс в сторону миллениалов, теперь от D&G - tinted moisturizer Millenialskin. Легкое многозадачное средство отлично скрывает…”


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I've been waiting for this to release, but now that I see it's in one of their permanent colors, I'm not a happy camper.



I didn't know about it, but I want it


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't know about it, but I want it



Sadly, the last I heard is that it won't be released in the US.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Sadly, the last I heard is that it won't be released in the US.



WHAT!??? Why not? I couldn't find who sells D&G  beauty now. I thought NM did.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> WHAT!??? Why not? I couldn't find who sells D&G  beauty now. I thought NM did.



I think SAKS still has a few items, but it seems the brand is phasing out of stores here.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes it seems harder and harder to find... surprisingly Costco lists some of their stuff on the website from time to time.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2018)

I was wondering about D&G after I saw the Italian Zest glow sticks... what now lol

Dolce & Gabbana on Instagram: “Our Instagram account has been hacked. So has the account of Stefano Gabbana. Our legal office is urgently investigating. We are very sorry…”


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I was wondering about D&G after I saw the Italian Zest glow sticks... what now lol
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana on Instagram: “Our Instagram account has been hacked. So has the account of Stefano Gabbana. Our legal office is urgently investigating. We are very sorry…”



What!??? I must have missed the bad part of this according to the comments. Geesh, what a mess. What were the glow sticks?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What!??? I must have missed the bad part of this according to the comments. Geesh, what a mess. What were the glow sticks?



SG has what we call "foot in mouth disease" lol 

It was to go with the Light Blue Italian Zest 


Dolce & Gabbana Italian Zest Makeup Collection | News | BeautyAlmanac

Dolce & Gabbana Italian Zest Healthy Glow Stick | Makeup | BeautyAlmanac


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> SG has what we call "foot in mouth disease" lol
> 
> It was to go with the Light Blue Italian Zest
> 
> ...



Obviously lol  Oh, I get the zest theme, but that yellow packaging looks so cheap. It looks like chapstick or something.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Obviously lol  Oh, I get the zest theme, but that yellow packaging looks so cheap. It looks like chapstick or something.



Especially for the price but it looks so darn cute and "summery"


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2018)

Twitter


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2018)

I had already decided not to purchase more from these garbage idiots, so this doesn't change anything for me.
What's the verdict? I haven't read too much. Was their account really hacked or is that a bs excuse?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I had already decided not to purchase more from these garbage idiots, so this doesn't change anything for me.
> What's the verdict? I haven't read too much. Was their account really hacked or is that a bs excuse?



I've been on the same wavelength.
TBH SG has a bad track record so I'm finding a random hack hard to believe.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh, boy

Twitter


ETA

Twitter


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 27, 2018)

Wow. Don't know if I could trash these items instead of giving them away.
Twitter


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I had already decided not to purchase more from these garbage idiots, so this doesn't change anything for me.
> What's the verdict? I haven't read too much. Was their account really hacked or is that a bs excuse?



I'm on the same train. They are just insensitive to everyone! I highly doubt it was hacked. I saw a couple of the screenshots of the conversations and the whole "hacking" claim only started after a couple big ticket models dropped out of the runway.


----------

